# mathews just released 2 new bows



## haldermand (Jul 6, 2012)

Where did you see this? Because their website doesn't show anything...


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

email


----------



## onan629 (Dec 19, 2010)

Any specs?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

they also released rock mods for the chill series bows that give you a better back wall.

75%

85%


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Been hearing rumors about these so it must be true.
www.60xcustomstrings.com


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

ught oh I might have to pony up some dough.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Chill x
35" ATA
7" brace
335 with 75% mods 
325 with 85% mods

Chill SDX
30" ATA
6" brace
330 ibo @ 29 60


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

BEAR FOOT said:


> Chill x
> 35" ATA
> 7" brace
> 335 with 75% mods
> ...


Same cam system as the Chill and ChillR?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Is this their 2015 line?


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

What about the "target" bow that was supposedly coming?


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

What the heck! Of course they release a 35 ATA chill when I have a new chill r


----------



## Perentie (Jan 8, 2014)

I would take a shot in the dark and say the Chill 'X' is going to be labeled the 'Target' bow. Simply for the reason of the longer ATA.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

rodney482 said:


> Is this their 2015 line?


probably was suppose to be


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Ehh I dunno. Strange that they have nothing on the website about this or any other source


----------



## GREENBALL (Nov 3, 2009)

Are they offered in target colors. I am currently using an MR7 for target shooting and would love to see the new X available in target colors.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Perentie said:


> I would take a shot in the dark and say the Chill 'X' is going to be labeled the 'Target' bow. Simply for the reason of the longer ATA.


I don't doubt it....but let's hope not!


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

if it was supposedly sent out via email but not released on the site, i wonder if someone pushed the wrong button, lol. been thinking about picking up a dedicated target bow and something like this may fit the bill nicely for me


----------



## ncsurveyor (May 12, 2009)

And these are different from the same bows theyve release over the last half decade how?


----------



## WTM (Jan 24, 2013)

I like the idea of the new Rock mods that are going to improve the back wall.


----------



## ncsurveyor (May 12, 2009)

Mathews is quickly becoming the company that everybody either quietly laughs at or says "bless their hearts" while shaking their heads....


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

Guys it is true i was told today also by my dealer...cant wait


----------



## my3sons (Mar 9, 2011)

My dealer got the email as well.


----------



## whiskeyonsunday (Aug 24, 2011)

humm..


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

:thumbs_up...


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Owe well, I guess I'll never learn


----------



## Coyte (Oct 14, 2009)

Wheres the pics?


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Great specs on the Chill X. I will be looking at this bow for sure.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

...and I actually got my hopes up. 35"...doh! lol


----------



## brohymn2 (Apr 12, 2010)

Can't wait to find a chill x in the classified


----------



## uphunter (Oct 14, 2005)

the chill X is actually going to be the SDX, its designed for short draw and a ladies bow.


----------



## FlyfishPA (May 31, 2007)

Sounds like the Chill X will be a target bow.

I am excited about the rock mods to firm up the wall, as another post indicated.


----------



## uphunter (Oct 14, 2005)

No I was mistaken , the X is the 35" bow and the SDX is the short draw version.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

38-40" MR with 7"BH and 330 IBO....with some modifications to the yoke system.... would've been interesting. 

35" Chill.... blah.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm thinking ChillR with the new 75% rock mods might be a sick bow... Extra speed and solid wall... Sounds like a winner


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

chill X seems like it would be a good 3D bow for hunters class


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Ryjax said:


> I'm thinking ChillR with the new 75% rock mods might be a sick bow... Extra speed and solid wall... Sounds like a winner


I agree, I just got a ChillR in the other day I'm playing with...I want some of those Rock Mods for it ASAP!!!


----------



## bownazi (Mar 8, 2009)

CX goes to 31'' DL....Mods will work on Chill & ChillR


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

Kinda interested in the Rock Mods. That's the ONLY improvement I can think of on the Chill R.

Stupid to ask questions at this point but for the sake of discussion I will anyway... (or since we're on AT for the sake of argument). What impact do you suppose the Rock Mods will have on the let-off and speed of the Chill R?

I for one applaud Mathews for these new additions. Shows they are listening to the market. Can't make everyone happy no matter how hard you try but at least they are trying. Also smart to launch these off cycle. They won't get lost in the noise from all the other manufacturers' 2014 product releases.


----------



## Peter K (Jan 27, 2014)

I already think my ChillR is a sick bow! Now it will have a better backwall, which I never had a problem with, and it will be faster! I already called my dealer and he has a set of mods coming for me!


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

The saying they alway say catch us if you can well every body has and they will never catch the other bow company's like I always say take a 6 year d Mathews And put new stickers on it and that's your new Mathews bow there's a lot more better bows out there now Mathews will never catch up any more


----------



## bownazi (Mar 8, 2009)

I hear that the 85% will also have a deeper valley....I don't know about the 75% but I would expect less drop off & valley


----------



## highstrung556 (Dec 14, 2011)

shooter74 said:


> The saying they alway say catch us if you can well every body has and they will never catch the other bow company's like I always say take a 6 year old Mathews and put new stickers on it and that's your new Mathews bow. There's a lot more better bows out there now and Mathews will never catch up any more


I'm agreeing with you.


----------



## bub77 (Dec 5, 2011)

IF they made the riser longer on the ChillX and didnt just put a steeper angle on the limb pockets I will be really intrested in it. Waiting for pics!


----------



## rolltidefan (Jul 4, 2012)

wonder if McCarthy had any input on the 35"....he was a big fan of the Alphaelite and the specs on the new Chill X are close...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

shooter74 said:


> The saying they alway say catch us if you can well every body has and they will never catch the other bow company's like I always say take a 6 year d Mathews And put new stickers on it and that's your new Mathews bow there's a lot more better bows out there now Mathews will never catch up any more


I'm not a Mathews fanboy, but these types of posts perplex me. Already caught them how? Based on what? Let's see, Mathews is probably the largest bow manufacturer, very profitable, exceptionally well run, with excellent dealers and outstanding brand loyalty.

I don't know, I'd take that...


----------



## Anton Chigurh (May 26, 2011)

Any weight specs on the Chill X?


----------



## wvbowhunter06 (Feb 13, 2010)

they label it a target bow i bet it will have a nice price tag on it.


----------



## Dabo72 (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh the haters are jealous again. Hahaha


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

Mathews lost their favorite " prodical son" to elite and the energy 35. Magically they come out with a 35in chill, 85% letoff and a deaper valley. Typical for mathews to steal someone's idea and you watch the advertising to come! Ground breaking technology, never been done before, catch us if you can crap they have always been known for. The only thing worse than that is all the mathews zombies will buy it hook line and sinker.


----------



## bub77 (Dec 5, 2011)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I'm not a Mathews fanboy, but these types of posts perplex me. Already caught them how? Based on what? Let's see, Mathews is probably the largest bow manufacturer, very profitable, exceptionally well run, with excellent dealers and outstanding brand loyalty.
> 
> I don't know, I'd take that...


Im with you on this. ALL of the bows out today will hit where YOU aim, ALL will kill anything that is standing in front of it. Post like this have no place in a thread like this. Im excited to see what they come out with because I enjoy seeing new equipment. And I have only owned one mathews and sold it a month later because i didnt care for it. No need for all the hate. Dang


----------



## gardn184 (Feb 5, 2009)

they offer a bow in 28", 30", 33", and now 35" and guys are still complaining......I for one can't wait to shoot the 35" Chill X


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

shooter74 said:


> The saying they alway say catch us if you can well every body has and they will never catch the other bow company's like I always say take a 6 year d Mathews And put new stickers on it and that's your new Mathews bow there's a lot more better bows out there now Mathews will never catch up any more


Trolling


----------



## brahma (Jul 22, 2013)

I'll keep my Elite Energy 32...


----------



## mlima5 (Oct 28, 2013)

Just like the past 5 years, same bow just SLIGHTLY altered. Matthews has really only released 2 new flagship bows in the past 5 or so years, the Z7 platform and the Chill platform. I guess theres the Helim but thats very similar to the Z7


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

573mms said:


> Mathews lost their favorite " prodical son" to elite and the energy 35. Magically they come out with a 35in chill, 85% letoff and a deaper valley. Typical for mathews to steal someone's idea and you watch the advertising to come! Ground breaking technology, never been done before, catch us if you can crap they have always been known for. The only thing worse than that is all the mathews zombies will buy it hook line and sinker.


Well with the little I know about manufacturing processes, I would wager a guess that the 35" Chill X was in the works long before Levi left Mathews. He officially left Mathews 11/1/2013. I suspect his contract required that he give ample notice so lets just say he gave 6 months notice. That would put us back to May 2013. If, at that time, Mathews had corporate intel that Elite was going to come out with a 35" bow they might have had time in 11 months to spec out, develop, test and create the tooling to manufacture a new 35" bow ...but it is doubtful. 

You gotta give Mathews credit though, if the Chill X is in response to Levi defecting to Elite; then boy is Mathews smart to go to all the expense to develop and produce a 32" short draw bow just to camouflage their true intentions (sarcasm added for emphasis).


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

573mms said:


> mathews lost their favorite " prodical son" to elite and the energy 35. Magically they come out with a 35in chill, 85% letoff and a deaper valley. Typical for mathews to steal someone's idea and you watch the advertising to come! Ground breaking technology, never been done before, catch us if you can crap they have always been known for. The only thing worse than that is all the mathews zombies will buy it hook line and sinker.


^^^^^^^^this x 1000


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

573mms said:


> Mathews lost their favorite " prodical son" to elite and the energy 35. Magically they come out with a 35in chill, 85% letoff and a deaper valley. Typical for mathews to steal someone's idea and you watch the advertising to come! Ground breaking technology, never been done before, catch us if you can crap they have always been known for. The only thing worse than that is all the mathews zombies will buy it hook line and sinker.


This is spoken as a business person, not a Mathews owner:

I gotta' get me some o' that magic they sprinkle on those boys to convince so many to buy them, then rave about them, and be so deeply loyal to them. I tell ya' that's a business man's wet dream...


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

All I can say is WOW to all the fellas so threatened by Mathews adding new bows to their lineup that you have to jump on this thread and spread all of your anger and hate.:thumbs_do

I feel sorry for you and I'm looking forward to seeing these new bows. :thumbs_up


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

All I know is the more options the better. I couldn't give a crap who steals this idea or not, thats for the lawyers to figure out


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

Mathews is losing more shooters than ever before! The shop I shoot out of carries elite, prime and hoyt before this year you would hardly see a mathews bow in their. This year however its a great place to buy a used mathews! Mathews is scared, tell me is it normal for mathews to come out with new bows half way threw the year?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

bub77 said:


> Im with you on this. ALL of the bows out today will hit where YOU aim, ALL will kill anything that is standing in front of it. Post like this have no place in a thread like this. Im excited to see what they come out with because I enjoy seeing new equipment. And I have only owned one mathews and sold it a month later because i didnt care for it. No need for all the hate. Dang


I've only owned one as well, and I'd buy others...I like Hoyt, BowTech, PSE, never shot Elite, Obsession, or some of the others...

It's a great American Company, run by Christian principles, and has been a cornerstone of this entire industry for a while...they are a model for what others should be...

I agree with you...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

573mms said:


> Mathews is losing more shooters than ever before! The shop I shoot out of carries elite, prime and hoyt before this year you would hardly see a mathews bow in their. This year however its a great place to buy a used mathews! Mathews is scared, tell me is it normal for mathews to come out with new bows half way threw the year?


Yeah, I bet you are right...they are scared to death...it is stunning how many used Mathews bows are out there, I can't hardly go anywhere without seeing a for sale sign on one...


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

Rumor has it that Mat was very disappointed with the company's image and direction since stepping aside, in particular, shortly after all the facebook and trash talk back in November and came back to set a different tone by releasing these bows out of the blue.

What's the deal, no new solocam release?


----------



## Jellymon (Jun 19, 2010)

This site is funny. I think these Hoyt guys are just angry that Mathews now makes longer hunting bows than Hoyt, if you don't include the tribute.


----------



## BowsBefore (Feb 11, 2013)

Dabo72 said:


> Oh the haters are jealous again. Hahaha


Give a reasonable, well thought out, intelligent response based around facts about how Mathews achieved anything with these 2 releases and people might take you seriously. 

Brand loyalty is about all Mathews has and from recent years rumblings it's waning.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

tmorelli said:


> 38-40" MR with 7"BH and 330 IBO....with some modifications to the yoke system.... would've been interesting.
> 
> 35" Chill.... blah.


Truth


----------



## BowsBefore (Feb 11, 2013)

Jellymon said:


> This site is funny. I think these Hoyt guys are just angry that Mathews now makes longer hunting bows than Hoyt, if you don't include the tribute.


You are confusing anger with pity. We just don't get how people can keep drinking the Kool aid when there are so many better options. Oh and BTW people are touting it as their target bow not hunting.

Isn't it funny how you say Mathews makes longer hunting bows than Hoyt. Alphamax 35, Vector 35, etc all made years ago but you just keep drinking that...Catch us if you can...because we are oblivious to any other companies.


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

Mathews sales plan and marketing is nothing special and nothing new. The lions in africa have been doing it for years, mathews copied off of them. Pic out the weakest and slowest prey and attack!


----------



## ohio.bow.addict (Mar 25, 2013)

I never comment on these type of threads after they become a bash fest but come on guys. Elite puts out a 35 inch binary cam bow with a solid back wall and the archery gods have graced us with the "best" bow ever. Mathews puts out a 35 inch dual cam bow with what sounds like a solid back wall with the new rock stops and they are the joke of archery talk.....I think we all need to spend more time shooting what bows we love and spend less time here bashing. Just my 2 cents here.


----------



## namozine (Mar 15, 2013)

Dabo72 said:


> Oh the haters are jealous again. Hahaha


Of course ! Did you not expect that in this thread ? 
No matter what Mathews does, it's WRONG !!!!!!!!!
Until they get some Chinese risers and peeling, exploding, limbs, and quit stocking parts for bows they built 20 years ago, they will never make it to the top!!! Lol!!!


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

Anybody have pics sounds like good bow if it's true


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Sounds great , the roc mods on a chillr will be great ! Chill x pics somebody's got some ! We need pics !!!


----------



## ncsurveyor (May 12, 2009)

If they would lose those god awful ugly risers I might consider one but I swear I can't stomach looking at them and never have been able to. I'm not bashing here, I seriously think they are they ugliest thing I've ever seen, including Oneida.


----------



## Brendon_t (Aug 12, 2013)

Dabo72 said:


> Oh the haters are jealous again. Hahaha


And the die hards are still disappointed. Surprise. .


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

If this is true then I will be very impressed that Mathews is making a 35" Chill X bow. I told the Mathews rep a couple of years ago that they need a 35" bow and he laughed and said it won't happen. He just might be wrong. It sounds to me like Mathews is listening and kudos to them for listening.


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

Yeah if you look at their line up a 35" bow is missing and is the perfect do it all bow. Not sure why this is a problem to some people.
But Mathews really can't do anything right in some peoples minds. I think they have a nice single cam and a nice dual/hybrid line


----------



## jrnymanwv (Jan 20, 2012)

I am not a mathews fan. Nor do I hate mathews. This is how I look at the new bow being released by mathews. If its good for them I am for it. Will I buy one prob not. I dont like the feel of there bows. But, this is good for archery. If all bow companies didnt continue to do this things would get very boring. Bring on the competion between the bow companies.


----------



## namozine (Mar 15, 2013)

ohio.bow.addict said:


> I never comment on these type of threads after they become a bash fest but come on guys. Elite puts out a 35 inch binary cam bow with a solid back wall and the archery gods have graced us with the "best" bow ever. Mathews puts out a 35 inch dual cam bow with what sounds like a solid back wall with the new rock stops and they are the joke of archery talk.....I think we all need to spend more time shooting what bows we love and spend less time here bashing. Just my 2 cents here.


Ain't it the truth ???!!!... You just have to laugh... Those things will sell like wildfire.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Well Im not a big Mathews guy but I never get upset when somebody releases new bows!


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

ohio.bow.addict said:


> Elite puts out a 35 inch binary cam bow with a solid back wall and the archery gods have graced us with the "best" bow ever. Mathews puts out a 35 inch dual cam bow with what sounds like a solid back wall with the new rock stops and they are the joke of archery talk.....I think we all need to spend more time shooting what bows we love and spend less time here bashing. Just my 2 cents here.


I agree but it goes both ways. When the Elite came out the Mathew shooters said no one wants a long bow like that. And you cant shoot backtension with that rock solid wall. Seems thats what the people wanted not what Mathew's said they wanted. Props to them for giving in. :darkbeer:


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Come on people for the first time in a very long time Mathews is listening to the masses... For so many years they have only paid attention to 2 niche markets... Now they are actually doing the right thing and you all are bashing them... Did their sales take a hit this year?? I bet they did...look at what all came out... Even companies outside the big 5 produced amazing bows.. With the 75-85% rock mods they now hit 2 other markets. The people that like a small valley and those that like a massive one. They now have a 35" ATA bow... Wasnt that what most of you complained about 5 months ago??? 
Who cares when they decided to do it... The fact is they did which could prove to be a turning point for the company... I for one am excited to see what this change brings... Who knows you might even see a 5" BH burner in 2015 that rivals the ft...


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes this is the 2015 line with the new mods, the target will be 2016 & colors to follow in 2017.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

hjort jagare said:


> I agree but it goes both ways. When the Elite came out the Mathew shooters said no one wants a long bow like that. And you cant shoot backtension with that rock solid wall. Seems thats what the people wanted not what Mathew's said they wanted. Props to them for giving in. :darkbeer:


I agree. But with a module you can have which ever one you want. I like being able to make that choice. I don't see this so much about giving in as trying to make both schools of thought happy. Those that like a softer back wall can go with the standard mod. Those that like a stiffer back wall can go with the Rock Mod. I have to admit I nearly bought the Elite and it was because of the back wall. I didn't think it was THAT different from the Chill R but enough to make me think about it for a few days before pulling the trigger. I'm looking forward to learning more about the Rock Mods. Now I'm just wondering how much this little experiment is going to cost me :wink:


----------



## rsully661 (Apr 9, 2010)

I love elite and the E35 and this bow spec wise looks to rival it so personally I'm really exited to shoot it and see if Mathews has taken a step in the right direction . Wish they both had another 5-10 fps. And I'm a die hard elite shooter . Think this is a good thing for the industry ,longer more stable bows!


----------



## Jellymon (Jun 19, 2010)

BowsBeforeHos said:


> You are confusing anger with pity. We just don't get how people can keep drinking the Kool aid when there are so many better options. Oh and BTW people are touting it as their target bow not hunting.
> 
> Isn't it funny how you say Mathews makes longer hunting bows than Hoyt. Alphamax 35, Vector 35, etc all made years ago but you just keep drinking that...Catch us if you can...because we are oblivious to any other companies.


No Kool-aid. It was just a joke. I shoot a hoyt vector turbo, vantage elite, elite answer and mathews chill. I wouldn't say one is better than the other, just different.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

Jellymon said:


> No Kool-aid. It was just a joke. I shoot a hoyt vector turbo, vantage elite, elite answer and mathews chill. I wouldn't say one is better than the other, just different.


Amen to that! We can love them all....especially the one we're shootin today!


----------



## X10ring (Feb 20, 2012)

Lame, 35 is good but closer to 40 would have been exciting for a "target bow" 35 will be a good all around bow though.. I bet most people will stick 2 there apex's while a few 3ders go with the 35


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

X10ring said:


> Lame, 35 is good but closer to 40 would have been exciting for a "target bow" 35 will be a good all around bow though.. I bet most people will stick 2 there apex's while a few 3ders go with the 35


I shoot a 35" bow for hunting and 3D and works great. I also shoot a 32" bow for both but like my 35" best for 3D.


----------



## lefty40 (Nov 25, 2012)

namozine said:


> Of course ! Did you not expect that in this thread ?
> No matter what Mathews does, it's WRONG !!!!!!!!!
> Until they get some Chinese risers and peeling, exploding, limbs, and quit stocking parts for bows they built 20 years ago, they will never make it to the top!!! Lol!!!


My thoughts exactly, I currently own a Hoyt and I have shot Mathews in the past along with about every other major manufacturer out there. One thing about Mathews is you know you are getting quality, there finish is always spot on, never any major limb issues or problems with there bows, they just are flat out high quality bows. Now whether they fit your shooting style or not thats a personal choice but any time I see anything on Mathews the first thing that comes to mind is quality.


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

I say the 35" bow will be a success for them. I hunt with a 35" VDC and love that length. I played with one of their MR7's and it shot well but had a crappy wall and was a little short for me A2A. Sounds like they fixed both those problems. It may not be a full-blown 40" spot bow but I bet it'll get the job done on the 3D course. And for the record, I'm not a Mathews guy. I've just been in the game long enough to know that every other bow company besides the one I happen to shoot for doesn't have to suck. 

Dawg


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

It's pretty simple. Mathews must not suck, because if they did, there would not be so many paying attention to try and sway the opinions of the few. Riddle me that Batman...


----------



## BowsBefore (Feb 11, 2013)

Jellymon said:


> No Kool-aid. It was just a joke. I shoot a hoyt vector turbo, vantage elite, elite answer and mathews chill. I wouldn't say one is better than the other, just different.


No wonder I reacted like that, I couldn't believe you were serious...and you weren't haha.


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

Im going to go out on a limb and say,shortly after the Mathews show all the dealers were called and asked what they shot.
Im going to say this is a response to the answers they got!!!
JMO


----------



## x-slayer1440 (May 21, 2012)

None of their top FITA and 3d pro staff shooters are going to want this bow... It's too short.. They needed to make it 38 or 40 ata


----------



## Jumpboots101 (Oct 20, 2010)

where are the pictures?


----------



## saskhic (Aug 14, 2011)

bub77 said:


> IF they made the riser longer on the ChillX and didnt just put a steeper angle on the limb pockets I will be really intrested in it. Waiting for pics!


This.


----------



## namozine (Mar 15, 2013)

tdawg21 said:


> I say the 35" bow will be a success for them. I hunt with a 35" VDC and love that length. I played with one of their MR7's and it shot well but had a crappy wall and was a little short for me A2A. Sounds like they fixed both those problems. It may not be a full-blown 40" spot bow but I bet it'll get the job done on the 3D course. And for the record, I'm not a Mathews guy. I've just been in the game long enough to know that every other bow company besides the one I happen to shoot for doesn't have to suck.
> 
> Dawg


Well said...


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Where's the guy at now.. that was spouting it was going to be a 40" ata shoot thru.......


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

x-slayer1440 said:


> None of their top FITA and 3d pro staff shooters are going to want this bow... It's too short.. They needed to make it 38 or 40 ata


Wrong Dan McCarthy shot a Alpha elite for years 
It's the same specs don't hate


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

wpk said:


> Wrong Dan McCarthy shot a Alpha elite for years
> It's the same specs don't hate


What's his draw length?


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

tmorelli said:


> What's his draw length?


short I'm sure


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

Dl range?


----------



## x-slayer1440 (May 21, 2012)

wpk said:


> Wrong Dan McCarthy shot a Alpha elite for years
> It's the same specs don't hate


I'm talking people like Braden gellenthein, Martin damsbo, Christie Colin, Sarah lance, and many others. people that shoot C4s and apex 8s. I will look forward to shooting it and it should be a good bow but they should make one that is at least 38 too


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Who's got the pics ?


----------



## Finq (Jul 12, 2009)

x-slayer1440 said:


> None of their top FITA and 3d pro staff shooters are going to want this bow... It's too short.. They needed to make it 38 or 40 ata


Where did you read that they are discontinuing the Apex and Conquest bows?


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

BEAR FOOT said:


> Chill x
> 35" ATA
> 7" brace
> 335 with 75% mods
> ...


Why is there such a variance in speed between the 75% & 85% mods on the Chill X ? 10 fps seems ALOT to me.....I figured maybe 3-4fps difference....


----------



## clarkdeer (Dec 21, 2010)

ohio.bow.addict said:


> I never comment on these type of threads after they become a bash fest but come on guys. Elite puts out a 35 inch binary cam bow with a solid back wall and the archery gods have graced us with the "best" bow ever. Mathews puts out a 35 inch dual cam bow with what sounds like a solid back wall with the new rock stops and they are the joke of archery talk.....I think we all need to spend more time shooting what bows we love and spend less time here bashing. Just my 2 cents here.


👏👏👏👏


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

onlyaspike said:


> Why is there such a variance in speed between the 75% & 85% mods on the Chill X ? 10 fps seems ALOT to me.....I figured maybe 3-4fps difference....


1 fps for 1% of let off isn't too bad


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

573mms said:


> Mathews lost their favorite " prodical son" to elite and the energy 35. Magically they come out with a 35in chill, 85% letoff and a deaper valley. Typical for mathews to steal someone's idea and you watch the advertising to come! Ground breaking technology, never been done before, catch us if you can crap they have always been known for. The only thing worse than that is all the mathews zombies will buy it hook line and sinker.


That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

RuntCX2 said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking.


They really need to come up with something new, to get back on top


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

Finq said:


> Where did you read that they are discontinuing the Apex and Conquest bows?


Time has practically discontinued the Apex and Conquests. What year did the Conquest 4 come out in? Nothing new or improved for Mathews target line for far too long.


----------



## Red57 (Oct 20, 2008)

Seems like the same guys all the time bashing Mathews threads....... I'm starting to think they have a problem with insecurity. I see it all the time in the business world , they seem to run a contractor down to try to make themselves look better. I have shot alot of different bow brands & have some sort of problem at some point in time with all of them . I'm learning myself not to be a hater , life's too short !!!


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

creed dave said:


> They really need to come up with something new, to get back on top


You would think that if they had the two bow's already in the makeing they would have been released with the '14 line up instead of 6 month's later. 

A 35 inch ATA bow to compete with the E35 and a 32 inch SD to compete with the Spirit.


----------



## bownazi (Mar 8, 2009)

onlyaspike said:


> Why is there such a variance in speed between the 75% & 85% mods on the Chill X ? 10 fps seems ALOT to me.....I figured maybe 3-4fps difference....


More valley on 85% = less power stroke......actually it is 11 fps...the 75% is 226 ibo


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

In for the pics!!!


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

RuntCX2 said:


> *You would think that if they had the two bow's already in the maketing they would have been released with the '14 line up instead of 6 month's later. *
> 
> A 35 inch ATA bow to compete with the E35 and a 32 inch SD to compete with the Spirit.


Desperate time calls for desperate measure and a natural business reaction/decision; hence, the answer to why Mathews would choose to release two bows during mid year, which is practically unheard of.


----------



## craigxt (Feb 27, 2006)

mongopino915 said:


> Desperate time calls for desperate measure and a natural business reaction/decision; hence, the answer to why Mathews would choose to release two bows during mid year, which is practically unheard of.


It is common business. If you can not compete with similar products from competitors, you will lose market share. You have to try to please everyone or they will go elsewhere.


----------



## Giger (Feb 24, 2009)

Not a Mathews guy, but I hope it's awesome. That'll make 2015 a real interesting year for all the other bow releases.


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

thought maybe they'd give the target guys something to be excited about. I thought for sure it'd be around 38". I"m sure most of the guys shooting c4s and apex's won't be switching to this one


----------



## BowsBefore (Feb 11, 2013)

*Here's pics...*


----------



## bluerocker (Dec 24, 2009)

I agree 100% there a marketing company nothing more.. All they are doing is feeding off the original monster, just a slight Change here and there.. There a 3rd rate company, used to be number 1 but now its a disgrace that they cannot build a new bow... 





573mms said:


> Mathews sales plan and marketing is nothing special and nothing new. The lions in africa have been doing it for years, mathews copied off of them. Pic out the weakest and slowest prey and attack!


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

573mms said:


> Mathews sales plan and marketing is nothing special and nothing new. The lions in africa have been doing it for years, mathews copied off of them. Pic out the weakest and slowest prey and attack!


But unlike the preys in Africa, these actually like the predator.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Loving my Chill R, I'll pass judgement on the new bows *after* I shoot them :wink:


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

BowsBeforeHos said:


> *Here's pics...*


Just as long as they don't have that ugly Hoyt gusset behind the handle.


----------



## saskhic (Aug 14, 2011)

Seriously what is wrong with people?all people complain about is the spongy back wall and short ata.well they listened!now that's not good enough?I for one have to admit they were to short I'm liking the 35 ata.but will always prefer the low let off and spongy wall to pull through the shot.but hey this is just me and my opinion.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

So pathetic reading many of these posts bashing Mathews for this or that. Many people probably think what you shoot is a piece of crap too.No one here has a clue as to why they made the decision on both specs and timing of the release. You are only guessing and using it to add more bashing. Mathews may or may not be the best in any single area, but they do build a solid and reliable bow that sells. They take great care of their dealers and customers and have been extremely successful allowing them to give back more than any other archery company by a huge margin. This is archery and there are many in this thread I would never want to share a bale with because of your attitude and ego. Oh. . . . I shoot and love Hoyt bows, but I will never be closed minded to other bows or bash anything that is not what I shoot. Lets have some decency here people, rant over.


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

blah blah blah blah blah - Mathews - blah blah -can't- blah blah blah - hasn't - blah blah -won't- blah blah blah - in over 3 years - blah blah blah - waffles - blah blah blah.


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

AR&BOW said:


> So pathetic reading many of these posts bashing Mathews for this or that. Many people probably think what you shoot is a piece of crap too.No one here has a clue as to why they made the decision on both specs and timing of the release. You are only guessing and using it to add more bashing. Mathews may or may not be the best in any single area, but they do build a solid and reliable bow that sells. They take great care of their dealers and customers and have been extremely successful allowing them to give back more than any other archery company by a huge margin. This is archery and there are many in this thread I would never want to share a bale with because of your attitude and ego. Oh. . . . I shoot and love Hoyt bows, but I will never be closed minded to other bows or bash anything that is not what I shoot. Lets have some decency here people, rant over.


It's just keyboard chatter. Most of us are guilty of it to some degree. Harmless..............like most of their 3d scores.


----------



## murphy31 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hows the new 6in bh bow only shooting 330? That doesn't seem right because the chill r has a 6 and some change and has an ibo of 343. Now we can give low ball offers to the guys selling the chill r's in the classifieds ( well that's the old chill model lol).


----------



## creedxs83 (Mar 29, 2014)

they will be out mid may


----------



## bcycle (Feb 22, 2006)

hidden danger said:


> It's just keyboard chatter. Most of us are guilty of it to some degree. Harmless..............like most of their 3d scores.


So true...ha


----------



## bigrobc (Aug 10, 2011)

Holy cow the Mathews haters. Quite funny you people let a bow company get you so worked up. Try this. Shut up till after u shoot one.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Mathias said:


> Loving my Chill R, I'll pass judgement on the new bows *after* I shoot them :wink:


Agreed! The idiotic statements on this thread are unbelievable.


----------



## cstet (Oct 12, 2011)

bigrobc said:


> Holy cow the Mathews haters. Quite funny you people let a bow company get you so worked up. Try this. Shut up till after u shoot one.


By far the most intelligent post yet!


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

573mms said:


> Mathews lost their favorite " prodical son" to elite and the energy 35. Magically they come out with a 35in chill, 85% letoff and a deaper valley. Typical for mathews to steal someone's idea and you watch the advertising to come! Ground breaking technology, never been done before, catch us if you can crap they have always been known for. The only thing worse than that is all the mathews zombies will buy it hook line and sinker.


Just like you bought into elite with all the other fanboys. Enjoy your 10 year old technology.


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

Some of you just need to relax a bit...holy crap it's just friendly internet banter. Go to any online forum...electronics, cars, motorcycle, trucks, guns...this is what people do on forums. Some of you act like 7 years old..."so and so said something I don't like, I am telling the teacher" Come on guys...dont get so worked up over internet crap talking.

As far as the new bow....wow, they extended the Chill 2 inches and paint it. Not a real exciting "new bow" release. Not impressed and I am wondering how many target shooters will bite. All the Mathews guys I know shoot those huge Conquest bows...they won't touch this thing. The others already shoot a Monster series set up for target...gonna be tough convincing them to drop $1000 on a "new bow" with almost the same specs.


----------



## tjd60449 (Jun 30, 2012)

I think the title is misleading. They are not released yet...they will be. If they were released someone would have one....just sayin


----------



## saskhic (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh I'm not thinking target at all this will be a great bow for taller longer draw guys for a nice hunting bow.


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

People always complain that nothing ever new ever comes from Mathews...so what other companies are making new innovations every year? Bear uses a very similar riser design from year to year. Hoyt uses a similar riser design from year to year. Every bow has one or two cams, so do some people want to see 3 or 4 cams? What kind of innovation are you looking for? I think one of the last big innovations was Hoyt with the carbon matrix, but there was a carbon bow long before that if I am correct. Hoyt was just one of the first companies to do it recently. Why do people bash Mathews for no innovations when no other company is putting out big stuff either? I'm not a fanboy, I shot Bowtech before and was between Mathews and Bowtech this time but the Creed just felt a little better so Ill shoot anything, its just sickening how Mathews gets the biggest grief.


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

Fixed that for ya.


hidden danger said:


> blah blah blah blah blah - Mathews - blah blah -can't- blah blah blah - hasn't - blah blah -won't- blah blah blah - in over 3 years - blah blah blah - waffles - *num num nummmm*.


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome To the Dark Side.............................


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

Bnbfishin said:


> Fixed that for ya.


hahahahahahahaha.......................that's great!! Got any syrup?


----------



## mikehoyme (Nov 3, 2012)

murphy31 said:


> Hows the new 6in bh bow only shooting 330? That doesn't seem right because the chill r has a 6 and some change and has an ibo of 343. Now we can give low ball offers to the guys selling the chill r's in the classifieds ( well that's the old chill model lol).


It's faster than 330 given the specs listed below



BEAR FOOT said:


> Chill SDX
> 30" ATA
> 6" brace
> 330 ibo @ *29 60*


----------



## Fdale's Finest (Oct 19, 2007)

ohio.bow.addict said:


> I never comment on these type of threads after they become a bash fest but come on guys. Elite puts out a 35 inch binary cam bow with a solid back wall and the archery gods have graced us with the "best" bow ever. Mathews puts out a 35 inch dual cam bow with what sounds like a solid back wall with the new rock stops and they are the joke of archery talk.....I think we all need to spend more time shooting what bows we love and spend less time here bashing. Just my 2 cents here.


I agree 100% and I am no Mathews fan. Never owned one and based upon what most of their lineup has been for years probably wont but would be interested in checking out the 35 inch one if true.


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

Mathews is the Dark Side.............................


----------



## TravisLH (Feb 20, 2014)

Ill definitely shoot one when the local pro shop gets a demo in, but i very seriously doubt i trade in my 80# CPXL, love that bow!! All joking/smack talking aside Ill be glad to see what Mathews comes out with cause itll give me something else to compare my current setup to, both pros and cons.


----------



## nimh (Nov 26, 2011)

I really want to try the 35 ata one. Would make a nice hunting bow.


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

As of recently it's just hear say . Mathews hasn't announced anything on their site or FB. So who knows? Interesting to say the least.


----------



## BowtechPro (Jan 17, 2009)

Just got the email from Mathews as we'll. these bows will be release mid may and will have a good solid back wall unlike the rest of monster series. Chill X will be target bow with 35 ata and 7in brace height.


----------



## cuttingedge (Feb 19, 2005)

I will say this. When you have a shop full of bows to look at, and you study them a while, it becomes easier to see that Mathews is a top notch company with a very nice product. 

Not a bunch of gimmicks, just nice looking, well made, functional bows. We can't keep a Creed XS in the shop.


----------



## dmoose66 (Jan 17, 2014)

I shoot the e35 and very happy with it , but i am glad that mathews is coming out with a bow that i could shoot. I like the specs on it , i think they are trying to play ketch up with the market . I'm not going to past judgement on the new bow until i have shot it , who knows might be the next great bow!


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

I will order one tomorrow


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

Mathews may not have done much this year, but they have done a lot more than their competitors have.


----------



## Kalcoone (Dec 9, 2012)

Hmmm. Looks like double-cam, twin limb bows are their flagship now. Didn't they use to say that Solocam and single-limbs were superior? I don't blame them, I just hate being blatantly lied to so someone can sell product. Not the first time, nor the last. 

Polaris did this with their trailing arm suspension on their snowmobiles while developing a-arms playing catch up and releasing them the next season. They had a video with an engineer trying to prove that trailing arms were superior and the whole time it looked and sounded like he was uncomfortable in what he was saying just to release trailing arms the next season. Now there are no sleds with trailing arms and I wont consider buying a Polaris because of their lies.

I'd consider buying a Mathews in the future, but that puts a lot of the other brands out in front for me. That being said, I like the 33" ChillR and the ChillX should be an improvement on that for 3d and target, I hope the BH is 7"+.


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

Dealer told me about this today...I still see nothing target about either of the bows released and one is for more of a short draw archer or woman. The Chill has zero target qualities in my eyes....but I guess we'll see when they get here I know I'll shoot a few


----------



## HANGum HIGH (Mar 9, 2007)

trucker3573 said:


> I heard they are changing their catch phrase to We will catch you if we can. Maybe they will but they are definitely behind the game. This release basically is evidence of that.
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


Did you come up with that all by yourself!? That's almost funny, if it had not been said 5000 times before you!


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

boy I'm glade I didn't buy the chill r I see the chill x in my future though have not owed a Mathews since my legacy finally there starting to make them longer again now as long as they don't carry the 1500.00 price tag I will be buying to give a whirl.


----------



## Peter K (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow, 7 pages in under 12 hrs, man a lot of people have nothing better to do then piss and moan about how crappy Mathews is! Why do people always have to knock stuff before they try it?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

trucker3573 said:


> I heard they are changing their catch phrase to We will catch you if we can. Maybe they will but they are definitely behind the game. This release basically is evidence of that.
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


So, I am not a fanbois, this is a serious question...how are they behind the game? In what regards? Based on what specific verifiable metrics? Since you claim to have some evidence, could you share? I'm serious...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

cuttingedge said:


> I will say this. When you have a shop full of bows to look at, and you study them a while, it becomes easier to see that Mathews is a top notch company with a very nice product.
> 
> Not a bunch of gimmicks, just nice looking, well made, functional bows. We can't keep a Creed XS in the shop.


Smartest damn thing said on here in a Mathews thread in a while...


----------



## Coyte (Oct 14, 2009)

Well I've owned a Mathews for 10 and I am looking at the elites, primes and now the new chill x. Not sure if I'm considered a fan boy or not and could honestly careless. Congrats on the new release. Gives me something else to shoot. If I don't like it I won't buy it. Plain and simple. I will shoot the alloy, elite, and chill x. Which ever I like better I will buy. Hell I might buy a prime and brag on it. Guess that would make me a prime fanboy. I like seeing every manufacturers new releases. Gives me more to shoot and drives the wife nuts.


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

I really have no dog in this hunt, but I will say this: for many years a lot of people who owned and shot other bow brands were constantly told our bows were inferior to Mathews bows ad nauseum. Even to the point of bringing in another bow to pro shops that carried Mathews bows and basically got sneered at for not owning the best and fastest bows on the planet. But tides change, and while Mathews may have been the leader in innovation for quite some time, and may have produced the fastest bows, they no longer are the leader in either category. So it is understandable that many folks are eager to pounce on what Mathews has become after being pounced on by Mathews shooters for so long. Especially when all we heard was the superiority of the single cam and the solid limb, only to see Mathews begin to release twin cam bows with split limbs.

It's human nature.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Coyte said:


> Well I've owned a Mathews for 10 and I am looking at the elites, primes and now the new chill x. Not sure if I'm considered a fan boy or not and could honestly careless. Congrats on the new release. Gives me something else to shoot. If I don't like it I won't buy it. Plain and simple. I will shoot the alloy, elite, and chill x. Which ever I like better I will buy. Hell I might buy a prime and brag on it. Guess that would make me a prime fanboy. I like seeing every manufacturers new releases. Gives me more to shoot and drives the wife nuts.


Good post...there are so many great companies and great bows out there, I found it hard to choose...


----------



## Coyte (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm stuck between the prime alloy and e35. Now I waited long enough to try this new chill x. Just hopefully another new one don't come out so I can actually pull the trigger on one.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

BDHUNTR said:


> I really have no dog in this hunt, but I will say this: for many years a lot of people who owned and shot other bow brands were constantly told our bows were inferior to Mathews bows ad nauseum. Even to the point of bringing in another bow to pro shops that carried Mathews bows and basically got sneered at for not owning the best and fastest bows on the planet. But tides change, and while Mathews may have been the leader in innovation for quite some time, and may have produced the fastest bows, they no longer are the leader in either category. So it is understandable that many folks are eager to pounce on what Mathews has become after being pounced on by Mathews shooters for so long. Especially when all we heard was the superiority of the single cam and the solid limb, only to see Mathews begin to release twin cam bows with split limbs.
> 
> It's human nature.


Good point...guess I don't have that history, since I'm new to archery for the most part.

I'm actually totally fine with someone making a comment about a company or a product, so long as there is some reasonable logic behind it to support it. These posts that just make blind, blanket, nonsensical statements just perplex me...


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

tmorelli said:


> What's his draw length?


It maybe 35 but you have to take the cams into play for ata. It's more about the string angle at full draw then it is ata at static. 

Look at what cousins has been shooting since 2010. 35in ata


----------



## JavelinaHunter (Aug 23, 2007)

Ryjax said:


> Come on people for the first time in a very long time Mathews is listening to the masses... For so many years they have only paid attention to 2 niche markets... Now they are actually doing the right thing and you all are bashing them... Did their sales take a hit this year?? I bet they did...look at what all came out... Even companies outside the big 5 produced amazing bows.. With the 75-85% rock mods they now hit 2 other markets. The people that like a small valley and those that like a massive one. They now have a 35" ATA bow... Wasnt that what most of you complained about 5 months ago???
> Who cares when they decided to do it... The fact is they did which could prove to be a turning point for the company... I for one am excited to see what this change brings... Who knows you might even see a 5" BH burner in 2015 that rivals the ft...


You hit the nail right on the head. Great post!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

If _nothing_ else, Mathews threads are always entertaining, they bring out the best.....and worst of AT.


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

their new target bow is really close to being released.....

kudo's for Mathews to release mid year new offerings.....
more good things to come!
A new shift in Mathews!


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

I can't believe you mathews fans don't believe mathews is falling behind. Even mathews believe's they are or they would not be releasing bows mid year to try to catch up, they never have before.


----------



## FlyfishPA (May 31, 2007)

Maybe the next sound that is to be heard is the thud of Energy 35's hitting the classifieds. Mathews will be a good option for those that they are not in love with their E35's binary cam or grip and others will be thrilled to pick up a used Energy.


----------



## Kenro287 (Feb 12, 2014)

So now it's 35 inches of ugly. Way to spread that out Mathews.


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Smartest damn thing said on here in a Mathews thread in a while...


Smart a** maybe. I'll assume the guy is not a Mathews dealer nor someone running predictive analytics for the entire archery market. He may not even be an attorney. But if he were I'd bet, as most likely no one could gather the information you are "seeking" in your straw man argument, that he is building a circumstantial case. 

First, mid year release doesn't scream "catch us", much the contrary. But it is smart if you are playing from behind. They are known for an incredible marketing machine and this move has people talking. Well done marketing team. 

Second, when I walk onto a 3D course or into an archery shop, Mathews bows no longer dominate the landscape or the "shelf space". Elite is trending and Hoyt seem to be the mainstays now...however anecdotally here in the North East.

Third, the best 3D archer on the planet left them for another brand...incidentally the brand I now see racked side by side at the clubhouse and in the hand of the gold standard in 3D.

Finally, the bow released is 35" ATA with hard stops, really...imitation is a highest form of compliment. Never been a fanboy myself, shot em all and will continue to. But drop the confirmation bias and look around...the answer will present itself.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Fanboyism/brand bashing is like prison rape. When the subject comes up some guys seem abnormally aroused by it and some guys seem suspiciously upset. Personally, I think it's best just to avoid the whole situation entirely.


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

more junk hitting the market, sweet


----------



## STRICNINE (Oct 22, 2012)

Both bows sound like they will be nice rigs!

I will add, the main reason I do not own a Mathews (and I have thought about it before) is all the drama that surrounds them in the archery community. It's crazy to see how segregated people become over the type of bow we choose as evident here on Archery Talk. I say stop worrying about the brand so much and focus on what fits and you feel you have the best opportunity to win with! lol

That being said, I do think they make a nice bow and anyone who thinks they are not the kings of marketing is crazy, they are VERY smart business people.


----------



## CareyHamil (Oct 4, 2005)

I love the mathews haters. Almost as full of bs as some of the fanboys. Has far as new and innovative manufactures, all manufactures tweet their stuff every few years. It's to expansive to re tool their equipment every single year, and all manufactures steal from each other, you don't really think elite cam up that cam system or pse made the first flexing cable guard do you. They all do what it takes to sell bows. Even if they steal ideas from other companies.


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

BDHUNTR said:


> I really have no dog in this hunt, but I will say this: for many years a lot of people who owned and shot other bow brands were constantly told our bows were inferior to Mathews bows ad nauseum. Even to the point of bringing in another bow to pro shops that carried Mathews bows and basically got sneered at for not owning the best and fastest bows on the planet. But tides change, and while Mathews may have been the leader in innovation for quite some time, and may have produced the fastest bows, they no longer are the leader in either category. So it is understandable that many folks are eager to pounce on what Mathews has become after being pounced on by Mathews shooters for so long. Especially when all we heard was the superiority of the single cam and the solid limb, only to see Mathews begin to release twin cam bows with split limbs.
> 
> It's human nature.


Direct quote from Mathews web page:

"The reason the solo cam become such a phenomenal success and quickly became the industry standard was that it effectively addressed and solved the inherent problems of the two-cam bow system.
Think of the single-cam as an individual runner, verses a two cam bow represented as two runners, participating in a three-legged race. Unless the two runners are in perfect sync, which they typically never are, the single runner will always win."

"Likewise, the two cams are almost never in perfect synch which causes sharp deviation in the nock point travel path (affecting arrow speed and accuracy) as well as making the bow noisier and more difficult to tune. With just one cam to “fire,” a single cam bow can’t go out of synch and you never have to worry about inconsistent shooting. In addition, they have fewer variables. Therefore, there are fewer things that can go wrong on a single-cam bow. Because of that, they are naturally more dependable."

It is also human nature to question a company with the slogan "SOLOCAM" with the above quote that is now making more dual cam bows. 

Unless I am mistaken, all the other dual/hybrid cams out there "are almost never in perfect synch which causes sharp deviation in the nock point travel path (affecting arrow speed and accuracy) as well as making the bow noisier and more difficult to tune", with the exception Mathews AVS Dual cam system.


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

I hope is more on the lines of the Pro Edge Elite .Not just a longer Chill ...


----------



## haldermand (Jul 6, 2012)

namozine said:


> Of course ! Did you not expect that in this thread ?
> No matter what Mathews does, it's WRONG !!!!!!!!!
> Until they get some Chinese risers and peeling, exploding, limbs, and quit stocking parts for bows they built 20 years ago, they will never make it to the top!!! Lol!!!


Amen brother.


----------



## antlers21 (Jan 1, 2005)

Good for mathews, like em or hate em they are still a quality company. Build some nice bows!


----------



## namozine (Mar 15, 2013)

FlyfishPA said:


> Maybe the next sound that is to be heard is the thud of Energy 35's hitting the classifieds. Mathews will be a good option for those that they are not in love with their E35's binary cam or grip and others will be thrilled to pick up a used Energy.


This ^^^^... 
I've been wanting to shoot one of those things...
But every time I go to the shop, a family of chimpanzees has all the demo bows up in the rafters trying to peel the grips !!!


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

bonecollector66 said:


> more junk hitting the market, sweet


 Sure seems like it.....http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2236438&highlight=bowtech+360


----------



## bownazi (Mar 8, 2009)

> Quote Originally Posted by onlyaspike View Post
> 
> Why is there such a variance in speed between the 75% & 85% mods on the Chill X ? 10 fps seems ALOT to me.....I figured maybe 3-4fps difference....





bownazi said:


> More valley on 85% = less power stroke......actually it is 11 fps...the 75% is 336 ibo


Fixed it....it will be interesting to see what the rock mods do to the chill & ChillR as well as the standard mods on the X & SDX for Speed, DL, rollover & hold


----------



## Samson33 (Oct 12, 2009)

mongopino915 said:


> Direct quote from Mathews web page:
> 
> "The reason the solo cam become such a phenomenal success and quickly became the industry standard was that it effectively addressed and solved the inherent problems of the two-cam bow system.
> Think of the single-cam as an individual runner, verses a two cam bow represented as two runners, participating in a three-legged race. Unless the two runners are in perfect sync, which they typically never are, the single runner will always win."
> ...


Incorrect. Dual cam bows can be tuned perfectly(in synch) and after initial string/cables settling, can remain in tune for quite some time. Also, a single cam bow can be out of tune (synch). As the string stretches, the cam orientation changes thus changing the nock point. Same thing will result as with a dual cam bow such as noise level increase and erratic arrow flight.


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

bonecollector66 said:


> more junk hitting the market, sweet


From a guy with a Bowtech avatar? Really?
This is the textbook definition of irony.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

The chill r is a very nice bow , The chill x will be a big seller , I'm glad they listened to there customers and built a longer ata bow ! The draw stops will be a nice choice for a variety of shooters . Let's see some pics !


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

stillern said:


> Smart a** maybe. I'll assume the guy is not a Mathews dealer nor someone running predictive analytics for the entire archery market. He may not even be an attorney. But if he were I'd bet, as most likely no one could gather the information you are "seeking" in your straw man argument, that he is building a circumstantial case.
> 
> First, mid year release doesn't scream "catch us", much the contrary. But it is smart if you are playing from behind. They are known for an incredible marketing machine and this move has people talking. Well done marketing team.
> 
> ...


:darkbeer: preach on it brother. Nailed it.


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

As far as the one cam versus two cam argument, when the single cam bow came out, two cam bows were alot different! You couldn't keep one in synch due to the string materials of that time. In the early 90's, when the claims were made of solocam superiority were made, that was absolutely correct! Now that technology has advanced, they are on a more level playing field. I think they both can be made to shoot great! All it takes is a little bit of knowledge in tuning and good, solid form. I am a Mathews pro staff shooter, but I'm not just talking about Mathews bows. I prefer the monster series bows for all disciplines. From indoor target to hunting. Field archery to 3d! The idea that short bows won't shoot is nothing new. I remember when the first short bows came out in the 80's. People laughed at the idea that a 42" ata bow would shoot well! If you like Mathews bows, shoot them. If you don't like them, shoot something else. There's no reason to bash them though.


----------



## msacc (Mar 14, 2011)

Hoosierflogger said:


> From a guy with a Bowtech avatar? Really?
> This is the textbook definition of irony.


Criticism of Mathews bows is especially funny coming from Bowtech owners. Bowtech has probably had more problems with exploding limbs and paint peeling than all other bow companies combined. Not to mention the problems that had with the 2009 bows with the cable slides. Which is why the created the flexing cable rod. It was to fix a problem with their design.


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

msacc said:


> Criticism of Mathews bows is especially funny coming from Bowtech owners. Bowtech has probably had more problems with exploding limbs and paint peeling than all other bow companies combined. Not to mention the problems that had with the 2009 bows with the cable slides. Which is why the created the flexing cable rod. It was to fix a problem with their design.


I don't shoot Bow tech but did for many years. I think their new offerings are terrible. Trending away from accuracy. HOWEVER, the groundwork they laid from 2005-2008 IMHO was the basis for some of the best bows made today. At the end of the day, the company that makes the bow note conducive to accuracy will always have my business. Pull up the 2005 Bow tech Lineup, 3 different eccentric system offerings, bows from 29"-40" ... those were the days. Now if you want a moderate ATA of 35" you have a few industry wide selections. The physics of shooting a bow will never change, Mathew has gained market share through the gimmicks of shooting a bow...irrelevant, much like them.


----------



## georgestrings (Mar 23, 2003)

trucker3573 said:


> Yep sure did and I think the latter part is the important part. Kind of funny that a 35 ATA 7" BH bow has been selling like wild fire and all of a sudden Mathews jumps on the band wagon......real innovative!


IIRC, Mathews was making such a bow in the late 90s - but don't let that stop you from continuing to look like a moron...


- georgestrings


----------



## kyhunter57 (May 13, 2006)

Way to go Mathews for doing something different NOW. I don't care why they're doing it and don't claim to magically know their marketing plans or financial situation. All I know is that after being disappointed with their recent offerings they're stepping up and giving ME more options , mid-season no less. I'm going to cancel my order for an E35 just to wait a while to see what the X is and how the new mods help the R . I just don't get how more bows for us to enjoy is BAD and why some folks insist on bashing everything this innovative and very successful company has done for the last ten years. What if folks started bashing your employer like that just to incite drama-filled arguments ? Maybe Dance Moms has a site where some of you can go complain and argue about everything , lol . Congrats Mathews , hope you sell a million of 'em.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Did I miss when it was supposed to be released or is it just a report that they will be releasing these bows? I have seen several comments of people either going to now wait for them to come out or canceling their current order of a bow to wait for them to come out but haven't seen when they are supposed to come out. I mean if they haven't said when they are coming out it could be the end of this year for all we know.


----------



## NJ Predator (Dec 17, 2013)

30'' ATA?!?! Wow that's a small bow.


----------



## mt_elkhunter (Feb 28, 2010)

It would seem that after 3-4 years this may eventually get old. Need to come up with new jokes people.


BowsBeforeHos said:


> *Here's pics...*


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

chaded said:


> Did I miss when it was supposed to be released or is it just a report that they will be releasing these bows? I have seen several comments of people either going to now wait for them to come out or canceling their current order of a bow to wait for them to come out but haven't seen when they are supposed to come out. I mean if they haven't said when they are coming out it could be the end of this year for all we know.



Someone posted mid May, I looked for it again and didn't find it just quick scanning.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

RuntCX2 said:


> Someone posted mid May, I looked for it again and didn't find it just quick scanning.


Oh okay thanks. I figured I probably just missed it.


----------



## tmf (Apr 6, 2012)

murphy31 said:


> Hows the new 6in bh bow only shooting 330? That doesn't seem right because the chill r has a 6 and some change and has an ibo of 343. Now we can give low ball offers to the guys selling the chill r's in the classifieds ( well that's the old chill model lol).


it's only available in 60# max limbs


----------



## crx (Apr 14, 2012)

i don't think this bow will be a stretched Chill R....I think the riser will be different


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

crx said:


> i don't think this bow will be a stretched Chill R....I think the riser will be different


I hope you are right, but I doubt it. Dont get me wrong, i like the geo-grid risers (who doesnt love waffles ). Itd be cool to see a new design built into these but with the name ChillX, im betting it will be the same.


----------



## Anton Chigurh (May 26, 2011)

tmf said:


> it's only available in 60# max limbs


60# max for the Chill X too?


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

stillern said:


> Smart a** maybe. I'll assume the guy is not a Mathews dealer nor someone running predictive analytics for the entire archery market. He may not even be an attorney. But if he were I'd bet, as most likely no one could gather the information you are "seeking" in your straw man argument, that he is building a circumstantial case.
> 
> First, mid year release doesn't scream "catch us", much the contrary. But it is smart if you are playing from behind. They are known for an incredible marketing machine and this move has people talking. Well done marketing team.
> 
> ...


Just so you're clear, the new bow does not have a limb or cable stop. 

SCFox


----------



## crx (Apr 14, 2012)

I kept hearing stories about a C4 riser....just stories.....but I am hoping


----------



## Hoyt RampageXT (Sep 4, 2013)

bigrobc said:


> Holy cow the Mathews haters. Quite funny you people let a bow company get you so worked up. Try this. Shut up till after u shoot one.


Exactly I have never been a fan or a hater till I bought my ZXT last year best bow I have ever owned!


----------



## Straight Arrow (Feb 22, 2003)

This thread is silly,I wouldn't be surprised that the big bashers have been late to the game!They probably haven't been in archery 15 years or less.Mathew's didn't invent the single cam,they invented the technology with the perimeter weighted cam.They have evolved just like the other companies,it just made the other companies evolve or die!


----------



## BowsBefore (Feb 11, 2013)

mt_elkhunter said:


> It would seem that after 3-4 years this may eventually get old. Need to come up with new jokes people.


I drew that pic a week ago. It's not like I used the W word. :wink:


----------



## crx (Apr 14, 2012)

Copied from the email:::::


“We are proud to introduce 2 new bows to our 2014 lineup!



Mathew’s McPherson series Chill X

· 3-D/Hunting bow

· 35” ATA

· 7” Brace

· IBO 325 with 85% let off Rock Mods, IBO 336 with 75% Rock mods





Mathew’s McPherson series Chill SDX

· Primarily Women/Short Draw hunting bow

· 30” ATA”


----------



## bownazi (Mar 8, 2009)

X comes standard with 85% rock mods...75% and standard mods upgrade
SDX comes with standard mods...75 & 85 upgrade 

Mods run 1'' longer on X and 1'' shorter on SDX then Chill & R

X comes in same colors as Chill & X

SDX comes in

Camo W/Pk accents
BLACK W/Pk accents
Camo/nutral & Black/nutral

Working on X weight & riser length on both


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

stillern said:


> Smart a** maybe. I'll assume the guy is not a Mathews dealer nor someone running predictive analytics for the entire archery market. He may not even be an attorney. But if he were I'd bet, as most likely no one could gather the information you are "seeking" in your straw man argument, that he is building a circumstantial case.
> 
> First, mid year release doesn't scream "catch us", much the contrary. But it is smart if you are playing from behind. They are known for an incredible marketing machine and this move has people talking. Well done marketing team.
> 
> ...


I agree and disagree with this...good fodder for discussion though:

Mid Year release: I agree it is marketing genius. Release these bows just about when the clamor over the annual new bow releases dies down...guess what everyone is talking about right now? But, I don't think it means they are desperate or playing from behind. Just the opposite. They have room to take a risk on not going with the Nov/Dec new model launch date. I'm surprised someone hasn't done it before.

Popularity at the range and in the shop: Anecdotal.....yes...mine too. Where I live I'm still seeing Mathews a lot more than anything else. Certainly some of the other players are doing well but we also have to keep in mind that 5-10 years ago hardly anyone recognized the Primes and Elites of the archery world. I love the fact that the other manufacturers are "catching up". It means there are now more high quality bows to choose from. It's the American dream isn't....to have lots of choices? 

Top 3D shooter: We still don't know exactly why he left Mathews (we'd be having the same discussion had he left someone else to join Mathews...its more about the man than the bow in his hand). I'm betting its not because he disliked their bows or the way they shot (he did, after all become the dominant player in the 3D world shooting a Mathews). I suspect he left for other reasons like more design input, money, etc. As a pro he makes his living shooting a bow and did what was best for him and his family. No qualms about that whatsoever. I don't hear him, Elite or Mathews whining about it so I suspect everyone, in the end, saw it as a good business decision.

Imitation is the highest form of flattery: Agreed...that is why all the manufacturers copy one another. Hard stops, black bows, reverse roller guards, flex roller guards, perimeter weighted cams, shoot through risers, the list goes on and on and on and on. Some call it imitation, others call it market pressure and listening to your buyers. I also recall seeing an interview with Matt McPherson where he talked about future advancements in archery technology being small and incremental. There is simply no where "big" to go with today's materials and technology. If we look at all the manufacturers we're seeing more tweaks than large technological advancements. 


Gold Standard: Follows the guy who seems to always be winning the gold!! But, is he shooting better now than he did with a Mathews?


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

I just hope they are not rushing these out the door just to try and make some people happy.
I hope they have them right BEFORE they ship these out.
Darin


----------



## Perentie (Jan 8, 2014)

Was just in my local bow shop. The girl I was working with is rather excited about it coming in, as she really likes the Chill. I went ahead and said ok, you have a Chill in my DW/DL and she said yes, shot the chill, it is a nice bow, and can definitely tell about how 'spongy' the back wall is. Once they come in the real question will be how much difference between the Chill and Chill X the Draw cycle and back wall is. I did like the Chill, and I do like the 'Focus' grip, when I was shopping before for my current bow I did not like the grip normal ones on the other Mathews bows. 

I am currently looking for a bow with a longer ATA. 34+. I have shot the Hoyt's, was not impressed. (granted I really liked the high end Hoyt Recurve grip, yes it was 'fat' and large but damn it just slid into the hand and it 'fit'). 


With the popularity and success of the Chill. This will really be a big hit. 


They also have a D350 sitting on the rack (Used) with no flaking at all, sorely tempted to snatch it just for fun. 

Positive:

1. Longer ATA - A lot of folks begging for this in Matthews lineup.
2. Longer DL - shortage of bows that will allow for the longer DL.
3. Shorter DL - At the price point Matthews seems to be missing out on the female and smaller framed folk market.
4. AVS Cam System - moving away from the 'Solocam'


Negative:

1. Haters - Haters gonna hate.
2. Riser Design - Some really do not like it. 
3. Speed - Yet to be seen. I hope they make or beat their advertised IBO so haters can eat crow.



Timing though for 'hunters' is fairly well timed. Target shooters, seems like there are two 'seasons' indoor/outdoor. Very hard to time a release well since they seem to be very close together or overlap.


I expect these to fly off the shelves, and Matthews may be finally coming around to listening to the market demands.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

looks like bowtech is trying to steal some Mathews love.


----------



## bownazi (Mar 8, 2009)

Absolute Archer said:


> I just hope they are not rushing these out the door just to try and make some people happy.
> I hope they have them right BEFORE they ship these out.
> Darin


Maybe that is why they did not come out last Dec.....they waited until they got their new 55,000 sq ft state of the art machine shop up and running....quality before quanity is what I have seen from Mathews over the last 20 yrs of being a Mathews dealer


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

stillern said:


> Smart a** maybe. I'll assume the guy is not a Mathews dealer nor someone running predictive analytics for the entire archery market. He may not even be an attorney. But if he were I'd bet, as most likely no one could gather the information you are "seeking" in your straw man argument, that he is building a circumstantial case.
> 
> First, mid year release doesn't scream "catch us", much the contrary. But it is smart if you are playing from behind. They are known for an incredible marketing machine and this move has people talking. Well done marketing team.
> 
> ...


OK. I got nothing more for you...


----------



## crx (Apr 14, 2012)

goathollow said:


> I agree and disagree with this...good fodder for discussion though:
> 
> Mid Year release: I agree it is marketing genius. Release these bows just about when the clamor over the annual new bow releases dies down...guess what everyone is talking about right now? But, I don't think it means they are desperate or playing from behind. Just the opposite. They have room to take a risk on not going with the Nov/Dec new model launch date. I'm surprised someone hasn't done it before.
> 
> ...



Everyone seems to think he is shooting better....and they forget about the mountain of wins he had leading up to the switch....he is a machine and would be shooting good no matter what brand he shoots....Tim G has been winning over the last 7 or so years no matter what brand he shoots...and so will Levi....what people aren't talking about is the fact that he could hold off other shooters in the shoot off when he was shooting a longer axle to axle more forgiving bow (Apex 8) ....just about unbeatable.....this year hasn't been the case...its not the bow guys...its the shooter and his relationship with his bow and how it works for him under pressure...he is making Elite look good....but he made Mathews look really good for years along with Jeff H and others that could put a tournament away in the shoot off. I personally think that as soon as a longer Elite pops up you will see the SWITCH again....now....
Mathews has been missing that mid range bow for a while.....sales of other brands in this range along with customers asking over and over for one no doubt spurred this release....for whatever reason it happened...its good....I have heard that the bow is a collaboration of engineers and high level shooters working together...as it should be to provide a great product........for the haters....get off the computer and go shoot (whatever bow you want)....thats what i am fixin to do!


----------



## RickyM (Mar 6, 2006)

bownazi said:


> X comes standard with 85% rock mods...75% and standard mods upgrade
> SDX comes with standard mods...75 & 85 upgrade
> 
> Mods run 1'' longer on X and 1'' shorter on SDX then Chill & R
> ...


Hmm. So no smoke colors available with the Chill X?


----------



## bownazi (Mar 8, 2009)

RickyM said:


> Hmm. So no smoke colors available with the Chill X?


Not as of what they(we) are told right now but you know haw that works down the road with the powers that be when it comes to popular demand,nagging and non stop request for something that is already in the menu ...lol...I will email that request right now


----------



## DanielR15 (Aug 3, 2006)

I just called my dealer and its confirmed. He said he might get one in by mid May.


----------



## mod10g (Dec 18, 2006)

bownazi said:


> Not as of what they(we) are told right now but you know haw that works down the road with the powers that be when it comes to popular demand,nagging and non stop request for something that is the menu ...lol...I will email that request right now


Not available in target colors kinda makes it NOT a target bow in my opinion, I will bet it's geared more for the hunting crowd than the target. I hope some day they build a new TARGET bow!!!! It starting to get a little embarrassing for them to be such a large company and not have a new target bow but once a decade.


----------



## crx (Apr 14, 2012)

Already pre ordered one......thats my hunting axle to axle range and maybe 3D too.....good brace...decent speed....just what I wanted


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Does anyone have any pics of the 35" ata one?


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

By the way this thread is going I thought I had stumbled upon another Kevin Strother thread!:behindsof


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

bownazi said:


> X comes standard with 85% rock mods...75% and standard mods upgrade
> SDX comes with standard mods...75 & 85 upgrade
> 
> Mods run 1'' longer on X and 1'' shorter on SDX then Chill & R
> ...


Do we know the IBO of the Chill SDX ? Brace height ?

I don't care if it's labeled a "womens bow"......I'll shoot it if it feels right. I shoot 55# draw weight with 27.5" draw length. Sounds like the SDX could be in my wheel house.


----------



## bigrobc (Aug 10, 2011)

Absolute Archer said:


> I just hope they are not rushing these out the door just to try and make some people happy.
> I hope they have them right BEFORE they ship these out.
> Darin


No need to worry, Mathews don't have a history of that much warranty work. These bows will be the normal quality lol


----------



## bownazi (Mar 8, 2009)

ClintRhodes said:


> Do we know the IBO of the Chill SDX ? Brace height ?
> 
> I don't care if it's labeled a "womens bow"......I'll shoot it if it feels right. I shoot 55# draw weight with 27.5" draw length. Sounds like the SDX could be in my wheel house.


Yes..post #8....BH 6'' IBO 330 @ 29/60 with standard mods...that would make it 336 W/75% rock mods & 325 W/85% rock mods all @29'' DL


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

bownazi said:


> Yes..post #8....BH 6'' IBO 330 @ 29/60 with standard mods...that would make it 336 W/75% rock mods & 325 W/85% rock mods all @29'' DL


Awesome!! Thanks.


----------



## bownazi (Mar 8, 2009)

mod10g said:


> Not available in target colors kinda makes it NOT a target bow in my opinion, I will bet it's geared more for the hunting crowd than the target. I hope some day they build a new TARGET bow!!!! It starting to get a little embarrassing for them to be such a large company and not have a new target bow but once a decade.


Not at all...I never found colored bow's to shoot better..only bring lower resale....If you look here on AT.. Black is the dominant color...and last and most important to me 99% of my customers are hunters.

Guess what...the X comes in any color black that you want...lol


----------



## bownazi (Mar 8, 2009)

SCFox said:


> Just so you're clear, the new bow does not have a limb or cable stop.
> 
> SCFox


Man am I glad Mathews stayed away from them on the DYAD cam system's.....the damage that they do to cam's and limbs when someone breaks or jumps a string can run into big $


----------



## Jmona (Mar 8, 2014)

crx said:


> Copied from the email:::::
> 
> 
> “We are proud to introduce 2 new bows to our 2014 lineup!
> ...





bownazi said:


> X comes standard with 85% rock mods...75% and standard mods upgrade
> SDX comes with standard mods...75 & 85 upgrade
> 
> Mods run 1'' longer on X and 1'' shorter on SDX then Chill & R
> ...




Can someone please post the DW, DL capabilities and photos if anyone has some? Thanks!


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

Was told by my buddy who is a Mathews dealer that Mathews will not be posting pictures this time on their website. They want people to have to go to the dealership to see the bows. He also, said they will be out mid month next month.


----------



## HOYT'n em! (Oct 21, 2011)

I for one, think this is a smart move for them. they got too hyped up on the short ata bows, and took it WAY too far in my opinion...I was honestly waiting for them to outdo liberty one in the shortest bow in the world category...I think it is a very smart move on their part...and I bet they pull a few customers from other companies with these bows. I know I will be shooting one. I do every year, but they just have not impressed me at all. hopefully this bow will do the opposite, I like the company, and also agree with those who said that they make very high quality bows...they do, anyone arguing that fact, is simply stupid...end of story. the only issue I have, and what keeps me away from them, up to this point, is their lack of performance in a lot of areas, and the feel of the bows. with these 'rock mods' and longer ata bow, I think they are going to do very well with this bow. I sure hope it is a killer bow, they are too good of a company to stay stale for so long. and I also hope matt stepped back into the picture like someone above said...he is THE reason this company has done all it has done, without him...they are just trying to keep their heads above water, in my opinion. I am excited to see and shoot this 35" bow, and I sure hope it feels good, because I would bet this bow will win them back a lot of lost fans, and win them some new fans...I wish them luck and hope this really steps up their game...and this will also force other companies to step up their games as well....and who wins the most here...US ARCHERS!!! I hope they do really well with this bow.


----------



## Jmona (Mar 8, 2014)

I just spoke to my friend that works at a retailer store here in the Springs and he said, 1 Dealers will be sent more than likely a release like a brochure (not the email all resellers are getting because they don't even have that info you guys posted here), they won't redo their Matthews 2014 Catalog.
2. They won't get them till may.
3. They won't start selling till September and 4 they will be in the $900-$1000 price range. 

So far you guys seem to be more informed about them dealers are so far.

Now am dying to see that Chill SDX. Me Wantz it Precious!!!!


----------



## bownazi (Mar 8, 2009)

Jmona said:


> Can someone please post the DW, DL capabilities and photos if anyone has some? Thanks!


No pics

X-24-31''DL 50-60-70lb

SDX-22-29''DL 40-50-60lb

Both W/standard mods
--------------------------------

Rock mods are different..this is both 75% & 80%

SDX-23-29

X-25-31

Chill-24.5-30

ChillR-24-30


----------



## HANGum HIGH (Mar 9, 2007)

573mms said:


> I can't believe you mathews fans don't believe mathews is falling behind. Even mathews believe's they are or they would not be releasing bows mid year to try to catch up, they never have before.


What exactly are they falling behind? Everyone keeps saying this or that they are behind the game.


----------



## Jerald Barris (Jun 25, 2009)

HANGum HIGH said:


> What exactly are they falling behind? Everyone keeps saying this or that they are behind the game.


I shot mathews for years switchback xt DXT z7 extreme. And even owned the creedxs this year. It doesn't compare to the Hoyt carbon spyder I now own. At one time I had the creed xs and the carbon element. Both my buddy and I shot them side by side both great bows both not as smooth to us as the carbon spyder 30. If someone makes a smoother bow I will likely buy it. I can't honestly see how that would be possible after shooting the carbon spyder 30.


----------



## Jerald Barris (Jun 25, 2009)

I by no means am trying to troll here. If the new mathews bows are smooth I'll likely buy one. I just haven't seen the "innovation" that they have touted for so long. I hope they come out with a carbon bow this fall.


----------



## va MTN MAN (Jan 24, 2003)

I hope they dont have a floating yoke.
This makes me wonder, when Levi left he said it was for more input but he went to a manufacturer shooting a 35 ata parallel limbed bow. I am pretty sure Mathews started designing this bow before Levi left, must have been the money.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

va MTN MAN said:


> I hope they dont have a floating yoke.
> This makes me wonder, when Levi left he said it was for more input but he went to a manufacturer shooting a 35 ata parallel limbed bow. I am pretty sure Mathews started designing this bow before Levi left, must have been the money.


It is always the money. Elite athletes (no pun intended) can win with almost any tool. You give Jordan any pair of shoes, a flat lopsided ball, and he'd win. You give Tiger a pair of 25 year old cleats, some old Mizuno sticks, and a ball with a cut in it and he'll win. Levi, essentially the same...


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> It is always the money. Elite athletes (no pun intended) can win with almost any tool. You give Jordan any pair of shoes, a flat lopsided ball, and he'd win. You give Tiger a pair of 25 year old cleats, some old Mizuno sticks, and a ball with a cut in it and he'll win. Levi, essentially the same...


 Everyone has an opinion! Totaly don't care what Levi shoots... However Mizuno is far superior to the Nike clubs Tiger uses...IMO! MP series irons are like butter! LOL! 

I for one like the specs on the Chill X with some rock mods! I want pics!


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

HANGum HIGH said:


> What exactly are they falling behind? Everyone keeps saying this or that they are behind the game.


Sales numbers for a start!


----------



## R1STEER (Feb 12, 2009)

trucker3573 said:


> If this is true  I am done......please stop posting in this thread so I won't see it as i cannot resist a good mathews roast.


No way that info is correct. Imagine what that would look like? Bows hanging on racks at shops and they won't be able to sell them till September. Customers having their fingers slapped with rulers if they touch them. Or maybe they'll be covered with a blanket and a section will be removed every month. That little nugget of info is the most ridiculous post in a thread full of ridiculous posts.


----------



## soloman (Jun 24, 2006)

You said it first !! Congrats. They are and have been losing market share and their running scarred.I guarantee that though's are the bows that they were going to release in November. Who's kidding who these manufacture's have prototypes that they will release for at least the next three years!!After 20 years with Mathews I have tried Hoyt and my next bow will be an Elite!!


573mms said:


> Mathews is losing more shooters than ever before! The shop I shoot out of carries elite, prime and hoyt before this year you would hardly see a mathews bow in their. This year however its a great place to buy a used mathews! Mathews is scared, tell me is it normal for mathews to come out with new bows half way threw the year?


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

R1STEER said:


> No way that info is correct. Imagine what that would look like? Bows hanging on racks at shops and they won't be able to sell them till September. Customers having their fingers slapped with rulers if they touch them. Or maybe they'll be covered with a blanket and a section will be removed every month. That little nugget of info is the most ridiculous post in a thread full of ridiculous posts.


Yea but he is a Mathews hater so he wishes this is true. I can not wait to check out this bow because I'm sure its going to be a great shooter.


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

bonecollector66 said:


> more junk hitting the market, sweet


No, these limbs won't peel. The junk comes out every January.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

TheScOuT said:


> Sales numbers for a start!


just who are they behind, and do you have proof?


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

jimb said:


> just who are they behind, and do you have proof?


All I can speak of is what I have seen around here. 4 years ago all you would see is Mathews...I mean EVERYBODY had a Mathews. They completely dominated the market no questions asked. For some reason it all stopped with the Heli-M...it seemed nobody that had a Z7 bought the Heli-M. My local dealer has had the Heli-M, Creed and now the Creed XS for $699 since the day of release on all 3 bows...they are still hanging on the racks collecting dust. Chill and Chill-R have both been $749 since release day. They are surrounded by PSE, Elite, Bowtech, Hoyt and Bear...Mathews is a very tough sell here in the south. People are just not interested. Not to mention, Obsession Archery is just down the road...those are amazing bows. Mathews are considered a good mid priced, mid quality bow around here. 

This is just flat out honest...Mathews has lost the entire market they dominated just a few years ago in this area.

I do have to say...the Z7 Extreme is the best single cam bow I have fired. A good friend had one and that bow was smooth as silk, almost silent and held so well balanced. Great bow!


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

trucker3573 said:


> Mostly true and yet I would still buy a bowtech first. Mathews put a complete **** taste in my mouth last year when they dropped a dealer that gave an honest bow review in an outdoor magazine. Didn't bash them at all they just didn't finish first. I will never buy one.......luckily they have yet to produce anything even remotely exciting.......and yes i have shot most of them.


Didn`t bash them?!! Are you kidding me? lol He actually reccomended on a national publication for people not to buy the creed and to buy another bow instead.Who does that on a review! You tell the good and the bad but not to buy or not buy certain bows.


----------



## Jmona (Mar 8, 2014)

R1STEER said:


> No way that info is correct. Imagine what that would look like? Bows hanging on racks at shops and they won't be able to sell them till September. Customers having their fingers slapped with rulers if they touch them. Or maybe they'll be covered with a blanket and a section will be removed every month. That little nugget of info is the most ridiculous post in a thread full of ridiculous posts.





trucker3573 said:


> If this is true  I am done......please stop posting in this thread so I won't see it as i cannot resist a good mathews roast.


First of all both of you CHILL. Am only repeating what Evin told me.
Why the hate so much? You all hating here need to get a grip. Am glad it made you a laugh but bashing someone's post in a personal level is low and very not much of a gentlemen given am just relaying what I was told and only sharing with you all what I was told. Yeah, the sellers will have one one the shelves and take orders BUT THEY WONT SHIP till Sept is what he told me. Don't believe me? Call Bill Pellegrinos Archery Hut in the Springs, request to speak to Evin, to read you HIS EMAIL since he said and I quote "only dealers who carry Matthews get this emails" I trust the guy. I know he wouldn't lie so don't bash on me or him for the info that I posted that he said to me. Bunch of kindergarten children grow up and act like men instead of bashing a great company.


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

I think it funny how the mathews boys get mad when somebody says something about mathews. Yet mathews has lied to you about their ibo speeds every year since they have been in business! No other bow company in history has made anywhere close to the amount of lies, false claims and crooked marketing as mathews! Don't get mad at people that have had enough, somepeople just catch on faster than others and somepeople just never do!


----------



## massbuck (Mar 11, 2009)

This is what our society has come to. Everyone has to **** on or complain about something RIGHT. I just can't figure out why so many people bash a company that has done more for the sport, or who donates so much money to charitable causes. Where are all the other companies when it comes to programs like NASP. I will shoot Mathews and support them as long as they keep doing the things they do. I will never say they are the best bows but they are the only Manufacturer doing a positive thing for our sport. I wish other companies would follow suit.


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

massbuck said:


> This is what our society has come to. Everyone has to **** on or complain about something RIGHT. I just can't figure out why so many people bash a company that has done more for the sport, or who donates so much money to charitable causes. Where are all the other companies when it comes to programs like NASP. I will shoot Mathews and support them as long as they keep doing the things they do. I will never say they are the best bows but they are the only Manufacturer doing a positive thing for our sport. I wish other companies would follow suit.


What? The only manufacturer doing a positive thing for our sport? By pricing out dealers ... by fabricating a brand by attaching a premium price point to an inferior product? They're image engineers, nothing more. I'd love to see them disappear. They're everything that is wrong with archery.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

why all the hate? well just guessing but Mathews is the original hater, hating on ALL two cam bows, now they make 2 cam bows.. 2nd people that don`t even shoot archery
ask me what bow I shoot, when I tell them, they tell me Mathews is the best, 3d we all have seen the guy walk in the bow shop and say what kind of arrows should I shoot?
I shoot a Mathews, like if you shoot a Mathews you must be a pro and you will need the best arrows money can buy because you shoot a Mathews, like your in the loop and in
the club, 4th to be a Mathews dealer you must have more Mathews stuff on the rack then any other brand, they must not trust their stuff to compete with others it has to be
rigged in their favor, the salesman at a dealer told me they get $50 bonus for every Mathews bow they sell, so guess what bow they try to cram down my throat? there is a
shop not far from me that Mathews pulled his dealership from because he closed his shop for a week to go help kids with archery, they told him he could not do that so they
pulled him. I think they deserve all the bashing they get maybe it will humble them up or make the bashers eat crow, maybe it takes bashing bowtech limb flaking to get 
them to make a better finish. if you love Mathews GREAT just don`t look down at everyone for shooting some thing else. if you are the best shooter Mathews PSE Hoyt Elite
did not make you the best shooter..I think it is time for Mathews to eat CROW


----------



## massbuck (Mar 11, 2009)

stillern said:


> What? The only manufacturer doing a positive thing for our sport? By pricing out dealers ... by fabricating a brand by attaching a premium price point to an inferior product? They're image engineers, nothing more. I'd love to see them disappear. They're everything that is wrong with archery.


Let me guess you must be an Obama fan. Always wanting companies to fail and go away. Your life must be real miserable


----------



## massbuck (Mar 11, 2009)

bigbucks170 said:


> why all the hate? well just guessing but Mathews is the original hater, hating on ALL two cam bows, now they make 2 cam bows.. 2nd people that don`t even shoot archery
> ask me what bow I shoot, when I tell them, they tell me Mathews is the best, 3d we all have seen the guy walk in the bow shop and say what kind of arrows should I shoot?
> I shoot a Mathews, like if you shoot a Mathews you must be a pro and you will need the best arrows money can buy because you shoot a Mathews, like your in the loop and in
> the club, 4th to be a Mathews dealer you must have more Mathews stuff on the rack then any other brand, they must not trust their stuff to compete with others it has to be
> ...


 My local shop shuts down for a total of 5 weeks a year to do the same thing and he get's recognition from Mathews for it. You do not know me so do not say that I look down my nose at shooters that do not shoot Mathews. I do agree that there are alot of *******es that say Mathews is the best but those type of *******es also shoot other bows as well. I do not care what bow anyone person shoots as long they are having fun.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

stillern said:


> what? The only manufacturer doing a positive thing for our sport? By pricing out dealers ... By fabricating a brand by attaching a premium price point to an inferior product? They're image engineers, nothing more. I'd love to see them disappear. They're everything that is wrong with archery.


lol :crazy:


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

massbuck said:


> Let me guess you must be an Obama fan. Always wanting companies to fail and go away. Your life must be real miserable


Life is good buddy. Can't stand Obama, to the contrary believe in unbridled capitalism. Let companies succeed or fail based in the merits of their product or service. 
You however sound like you want Mathews to succeed no matter what. I'll bet you loved the government bank bailout. 

Read what you wrote #irony#priceless ... Im sure your logic is trending somewhere in the "Idiocracy". Cheers


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

bigbucks170 said:


> why all the hate? well just guessing but Mathews is the original hater, hating on ALL two cam bows, now they make 2 cam bows.. 2nd people that don`t even shoot archery
> ask me what bow I shoot, when I tell them, they tell me Mathews is the best, 3d we all have seen the guy walk in the bow shop and say what kind of arrows should I shoot?
> I shoot a Mathews, like if you shoot a Mathews you must be a pro and you will need the best arrows money can buy because you shoot a Mathews, like your in the loop and in
> the club, 4th to be a Mathews dealer you must have more Mathews stuff on the rack then any other brand, they must not trust their stuff to compete with others it has to be
> ...


Thank you. I can't believe some of the ad campaigns they got away with...EG outright bashing Hoyt back in the day. I can't wait to see them get crushed. Drive for show putt for dough they say...Mathew is the quintessence of "show". Poof


----------



## R1STEER (Feb 12, 2009)

stillern said:


> Thank you. I can't believe some of the ad campaigns they got away with...EG outright bashing Hoyt back in the day. I can't wait to see them get crushed. Drive for show putt for dough they say...Mathew is the quintessence of "show". Poof


Don't you mean #drive for show, #marketing company, #poof.


----------



## Jmona (Mar 8, 2014)

I am not complaining about Matthews. Husband has a Hoyt and I have a Bowtech Bow. Which btw I love. So, not "ALL OF US" are "MATTHEWS BOYS OR GALS" I do believe however they are a great company and great products period. Why be a hater?!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Meh


----------



## Jerald Barris (Jun 25, 2009)

Jmona said:


> I am not complaining about Matthews. Husband has a Hoyt and I have a Bowtech Bow. Which btw I love. So, not "ALL OF US" are "MATTHEWS BOYS OR GALS" I do believe however they are a great company and great products period. Why be a hater?!


I think they are hated on so much because they claim things that they constantly can not stand behind. I was very disappointed in the bow that came out in November (creed xs) and not entirely tickled by these one either. If you tout and claim innovation do it.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

27 pages reslly? Get a life people. Im sure this bow will sell like hotcakes and to the people that dont like it. Nobody is twisting youre arm to shoot it.


----------



## wvbowhunter09 (Mar 14, 2009)

I liked everything about the Chill and ChillR but the wall...........the new mods should fix that. Great move on Mathews part IMO. The Chill X should be a shooter for sure.


----------



## nimh (Nov 26, 2011)

Mathews make a good bow and they do a lot for archery. I hope they do well with these new bows.


----------



## craigxt (Feb 27, 2006)

I have nothing against Mathews. I have owned plenty of their bows. I think they should have brought these bows to the table when they released the other 2014 bows. Most people have already bought their limit of bows for the year including me.


----------



## ncsurveyor (May 12, 2009)

I think they started downhill fast when they went to those hideous risers. Do you guys remember how slim and sleak their risers and the bows in general used to be? Remember the Switchback and LX. Those were fine bows and these bash threads didn't exist back then. Good lord, now look at their bows! They look like a cross between a boat anchor and waffle iron! I seriously can't stand to look at them! They used to make a fine shooting machine but now, in my opinion they belong in Walmart.


----------



## Smitty1hunter (Aug 5, 2009)

Booner Chaser said:


> People always complain that nothing ever new ever comes from Mathews...so what other companies are making new innovations every year? Bear uses a very similar riser design from year to year. Hoyt uses a similar riser design from year to year. Every bow has one or two cams, so do some people want to see 3 or 4 cams? What kind of innovation are you looking for? I think one of the last big innovations was Hoyt with the carbon matrix, but there was a carbon bow long before that if I am correct. Hoyt was just one of the first companies to do it recently. Why do people bash Mathews for no innovations when no other company is putting out big stuff either? I'm not a fanboy, I shot Bowtech before and was between Mathews and Bowtech this time but the Creed just felt a little better so Ill shoot anything, its just sickening how Mathews gets the biggest grief.


Let's keep it going! haha! I agree with this guy from page 6. What kind of earth quaking changes do people expect to see from year to year? I'm surprised these companies find so many ways to be innovative! Break down how many parts are on a bow to change. I guess I'm weird too because I like to shoot everybody's bows. When I read the first page about the changes it sounded really good. Of coarse I'm also weird in the sense that I only make a judgment after I shoot one! I just bought a used Elite Z28 because I shot my friend's and really liked it. I really like the Chill. I hated the new Creed XS or whatever it is. I still shoot my DXT and love it. The freakin' bolt action rifle has been used for how long? How come we don't get mad when a gun company doesn't reinvent the wheel every year. And why do so many people get mad about Mathews "catch us if you can". I mean do other companies really get that bent out of shape over friendly competition? I'm guessing they probably just go to work and build the best product they can and could care less.


----------



## Smitty1hunter (Aug 5, 2009)

ncsurveyor said:


> I think they started downhill fast when they went to those hideous risers. Do you guys remember how slim and sleak their risers and the bows in general used to be? Remember the Switchback and LX. Those were fine bows and these bash threads didn't exist back then. Good lord, now look at their bows! They look like a cross between a boat anchor and waffle iron! I seriously can't stand to look at them! They used to make a fine shooting machine but now, in my opinion they belong in Walmart.


I guess that's why there's more than one car company and more than one bow company. Different strokes for different folk! I actually like them and from an engineering standpoint, actually being functional, think it is a good design.


----------



## knarrly (Dec 21, 2004)

Not a Mathews fan (Not a fan of single track idler designs and DEFINITELY not a fan of advertising that craps all over other designs) but they make good bows.

As has been pointed out 95% (or more) of bows are sold to people for hunting and the majority want a compact, light bow that will hit the kill zone out to 60yds and SHOCKINGLY that is the type of bow Mathews puts out most.

I'd be happy if the bow companies went back to a three year cycle on bows like they used to have, keeps cost down and allows more thorough R&D of designs but so many want the latest and greatest that companies have to put out brand new every year or they lose sales.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

knarrly said:


> Not a Mathews fan (Not a fan of single track idler designs and DEFINITELY not a fan of advertising that craps all over other designs) but they make good bows.
> 
> As has been pointed out 95% (or more) of bows are sold to people for hunting and the majority want a compact, light bow that will hit the kill zone out to 60yds and SHOCKINGLY that is the type of bow Mathews puts out most.
> 
> I'd be happy if the bow companies went back to a three year cycle on bows like they used to have, keeps cost down and allows more thorough R&D of designs but so many want the latest and greatest that companies have to put out brand new every year or they lose sales.


Pretty astute post...kudos...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

stillern said:


> What? The only manufacturer doing a positive thing for our sport? By pricing out dealers ... by fabricating a brand by attaching a premium price point to an inferior product? They're image engineers, nothing more. I'd love to see them disappear. They're everything that is wrong with archery.


Everything that is wrong with archery? All I can say is, wow!


----------



## texashunter89 (Jan 1, 2014)

I think I'll stick with my hoyt it's already got a good enough backwall don't need mods for that and yeah they haven't changed much in the past few years they still look the same different name and different colors


----------



## rodshoyt (Nov 28, 2013)

murphy31 said:


> Hows the new 6in bh bow only shooting 330? That doesn't seem right because the chill r has a 6 and some change and has an ibo of 343. Now we can give low ball offers to the guys selling the chill r's in the classifieds ( well that's the old chill model lol).


its only a 60 lb bow


----------



## HANGum HIGH (Mar 9, 2007)

TheScOuT said:


> Sales numbers for a start!


Post up some numbers to back up the statement. I'm sure you have some to prove yourself right!


----------



## georgestrings (Mar 23, 2003)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Everything that is wrong with archery? All I can say is, wow!


Yeah, the bashers have posted some pretty stupid stuff, IMO....


- georgestrings


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

HANGum HIGH said:


> Post up some numbers to back up the statement. I'm sure you have some to prove yourself right!


He could say the same about youre statement. About you posting up numbers proving the fact that they (dont) sell a lot.


----------



## namozine (Mar 15, 2013)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Everything that is wrong with archery? All I can say is, wow!


He's gonna find a lot more "wrong" when people start getting these bows in their hands...
Remember, this is the guy who posted that the only accurate, high quality bows made today are Elites...


----------



## Rjm08 (May 22, 2002)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Everything that is wrong with archery? All I can say is, wow!


Dude is a Buffalo Bills fan. He's gotta vent somehow. Mathews just seems to be the avenue of choice. WIDE RIGHT!!!

Mathews is a quality company that produces excellent and accurate bows. These next two will be no exception. 

Might be time to sell the MR8 for the Chill X!


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

HANGum HIGH said:


> Post up some numbers to back up the statement. I'm sure you have some to prove yourself right!


Like I have said 5 other times here on AT....I am not bashing just stating a fact of what I have seen around my area. I shoot at 2 different local ranges and the last Mathews I saw was this last winter. A guy had what seemed like a brand new all black Monster. He seemed proud as a peacock and was showing it to some friends. One of his friends dry fired it and it exploded! Strings, cams and limbs shredded. I felt terrible for the guy...all 3 guys just kinda stood there and nobody could move or talk. Complete shock on everybody's face. 



TheScOuT said:


> All I can speak of is what I have seen around here. 4 years ago all you would see is Mathews...I mean EVERYBODY had a Mathews. They completely dominated the market no questions asked. For some reason it all stopped with the Heli-M...it seemed nobody that had a Z7 bought the Heli-M. My local dealer has had the Heli-M, Creed and now the Creed XS for $699 since the day of release on all 3 bows...they are still hanging on the racks collecting dust. Chill and Chill-R have both been $749 since release day. They are surrounded by PSE, Elite, Bowtech, Hoyt and Bear...Mathews is a very tough sell here in the south. People are just not interested. Not to mention, Obsession Archery is just down the road...those are amazing bows. Mathews are considered a good mid priced, mid quality bow around here.
> 
> This is just flat out honest...Mathews has lost the entire market they dominated just a few years ago in this area.


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

DanF said:


> Trolling


You looking for your self


----------



## bownazi (Mar 8, 2009)

murphy31 said:


> Hows the new 6in bh bow only shooting 330? That doesn't seem right because the chill r has a 6 and some change and has an ibo of 343. Now we can give low ball offers to the guys selling the chill r's in the classifieds ( well that's the old chill model lol).


SDX IBO 330 6''BH 30''ata 3.8lb............made with women in mind
Comes in 40-50-60 max DW

Now here is what you are missing.....330IBO is @ 29''DL @ 60lb.......NOT 30/70.....it only goes to 29''DL

ChillR 342IBO @ 30/70

Hope this helps


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

trucker3573 said:


> All kidding aside I will definitely shoot the 35 ATA chill out of pure curiosity. Even will try to have an open mind.


Ya...I wanna give it a try also. I shot the Chill and Chill-R when I was bow shopping...decent bows that shot well. Nothing wrong with them, I just thought the Agenda was superior in every catagory. With the extra length and the new solid stops, might feel like an entire different bow.


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

( the scout ) I don't where your from in the south but Mathews sales dominate the south . ASA pro ams are for the most part (in the south) and Mathews still holds the largest presence. I'm no fan boy because I've owned or shot everything you can think of in the past 5 years ( I have an addiction ) . Elite is making a big surge with quality bows, obsession is gaining, Flaketech (lol) holds it's own, Hoyt always has a strong presence , Prime ( my favorite) just isn't catching on, bear is considered cheap junk, and PSE doesn't have much of a presence here. Now this is from ASA , MAA 3d shoots from all over the state of Mississippi (land mass of the south ).


----------



## my3sons (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't understand all the hate and arguing over one bow company releasing two new bows. If they have lost some market share in the industry and want to try and get it back is this strategic move hurting anybody. The people benefitting from this our us the consumer/hunters. Can not blame a company for possibly listening to its people giving them what some have been asking for. These two bows didn't start in the R&D last month or whenever this obviously has been planned, things don't happen this fast. I here bowtech might be releasing something as well shame on them for not asking us on AT first. Heck we can all find flaws in each bow company out there but its America we get to choose what our favorite bow is, we shouldn't have to try and explain or rectify why I like this bow over another brand its your money buy what you want. This threads almost like a bunch of second graders arguing over the last cupcake at snack time. Blake


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Smitty1hunter said:


> Let's keep it going! haha! I agree with this guy from page 6. What kind of earth quaking changes do people expect to see from year to year? I'm surprised these companies find so many ways to be innovative! Break down how many parts are on a bow to change. I guess I'm weird too because I like to shoot everybody's bows. When I read the first page about the changes it sounded really good. Of coarse I'm also weird in the sense that I only make a judgment after I shoot one! I just bought a used Elite Z28 because I shot my friend's and really liked it. I really like the Chill. I hated the new Creed XS or whatever it is. I still shoot my DXT and love it. The freakin' bolt action rifle has been used for how long? How come we don't get mad when a gun company doesn't reinvent the wheel every year. And why do so many people get mad about Mathews "catch us if you can". I mean do other companies really get that bent out of shape over friendly competition? I'm guessing they probably just go to work and build the best product they can and could care less.





Rjm08 said:


> Dude is a Buffalo Bills fan. He's gotta vent somehow. Mathews just seems to be the avenue of choice. WIDE RIGHT!!!
> 
> Mathews is a quality company that produces excellent and accurate bows. These next two will be no exception.
> 
> Might be time to sell the MR8 for the Chill X!


Sometimes I feel like Jerry McGuire on here...

Kid: D'you know my neighbor has 3 rabbits?
Jerry: I...I can't compete with that!


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

my3sons said:


> I don't understand all the hate and arguing over one bow company releasing two new bows. If they have lost some market share in the industry and want to try and get it back is this strategic move hurting anybody. The people benefitting from this our us the consumer/hunters. Can not blame a company for possibly listening to its people giving them what some have been asking for. These two bows didn't start in the R&D last month or whenever this obviously has been planned, things don't happen this fast. I here bowtech might be releasing something as well shame on them for not asking us on AT first. Heck we can all find flaws in each bow company out there but its America we get to choose what our favorite bow is, we shouldn't have to try and explain or rectify why I like this bow over another brand its your money buy what you want. This threads almost like a bunch of second graders arguing over the last cupcake at snack time. Blake


Best post on this thread


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

bownazi said:


> SDX IBO 330 6''BH 30''ata 3.8lb............*made with women in mind*
> Comes in 40-50-60 max DW
> 
> Now here is what you are missing.....330IBO is @ 29''DL @ 60lb.......NOT 30/70.....it only goes to 29''DL
> ...


I'm excited to shoot this one. I just hope I can get one without pink on it. 

Heck if I really like it I guess I'll take some pink......the deer probably won't care.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

My wife will be trying out the shorter chill. Might even give her cause to give up her custom passion.


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

For the love of god people they took a bow they had already and made it a little longer not a thing new about that . This is what they do every year and put a different letter behind the chill


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

shooter74 said:


> For the love of god people they took a bow they had already and made it a little longer not a thing new about that . This is what they do every year and put a different letter behind the chill


So?


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

bownazi said:


> SDX IBO 330 6''BH 30''ata 3.8lb............made with women in mind
> Comes in 40-50-60 max DW
> 
> Now here is what you are missing.....330IBO is @ 29''DL @ 60lb.......NOT 30/70.....it only goes to 29''DL
> ...


It'll probably end up pulling more like 29.5-¾, aint that what their known for ? How many women pull a 29 inch draw..


----------



## bownazi (Mar 8, 2009)

ClintRhodes said:


> I'm excited to shoot this one. I just hope I can get one without pink on it.
> 
> Heck if I really like it I guess I'll take some pink......the deer probably won't care.


Yes ...just order Camo/neutral or Black/neutral...I am sure that your dealer will have pics & options soon


----------



## bownazi (Mar 8, 2009)

RuntCX2 said:


> It'll probably end up pulling more like 29.5-¾, aint that what their known for ? How many women pull a 29 inch draw..


Don't know about the rock mods yet...I was told that they run the same as standard mods DL

The standard Chill mods come stock on the SDX....Chill & ChillR run .25 over just like most other brand bows


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

RuntCX2 said:


> It'll probably end up pulling more like 29.5-¾, aint that what their known for ? *How many women pull a 29 inch draw*..


Just a guess here, but, ones with long arms?


----------



## saskhic (Aug 14, 2011)

I actually think the two bows being released were going to be there 2015 line up.so betting there going to do something different for 2015.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Agreed


----------



## ncsurveyor (May 12, 2009)

Yep there's 26 letters in the alphabet, they've got plenty of options to add after the word Chill for 2015, I can't wait...


----------



## crx (Apr 14, 2012)

va MTN MAN said:


> I hope they dont have a floating yoke.
> This makes me wonder, when Levi left he said it was for more input but he went to a manufacturer shooting a 35 ata parallel limbed bow. I am pretty sure Mathews started designing this bow before Levi left, must have been the money.


I don't think that we have seen the bows that their new pro staff will really have influence on just yet.....prob the 2015 line will be that way


----------



## crx (Apr 14, 2012)

knarrly said:


> Not a Mathews fan (Not a fan of single track idler designs and DEFINITELY not a fan of advertising that craps all over other designs) but they make good bows.
> 
> As has been pointed out 95% (or more) of bows are sold to people for hunting and the majority want a compact, light bow that will hit the kill zone out to 60yds and SHOCKINGLY that is the type of bow Mathews puts out most.
> 
> I'd be happy if the bow companies went back to a three year cycle on bows like they used to have, keeps cost down and allows more thorough R&D of designs but so many want the latest and greatest that companies have to put out brand new every year or they lose sales.


Good post......I hate when companies revamp their lineup each year so drastically that they hang out their dealers with product that they have to clearance to move.....the one thing with Mathews is that you can count on the bow the dealer bought this year will still more than likely be in the catalog next year at least so I can still hope to sale it without putting it at cost or under cost because the company changed every bow and name in their lineup. I have worked in two Mathews shops and it really helps you sale that 8 thousand dollars worth of bows that you might have after January 1st if that model is at least in the catalog....peopledon't like buying new bows that have been discontinued....


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 5, 2005)

573mms said:


> I think it funny how the mathews boys get mad when somebody says something about mathews. Yet mathews has lied to you about their ibo speeds every year since they have been in business! No other bow company in history has made anywhere close to the amount of lies, false claims and crooked marketing as mathews! Don't get mad at people that have had enough, somepeople just catch on faster than others and somepeople just never do!


LOL - You have 5 posts in this thread all saying the same thing. 

Obsess much?


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Any actual photos of these bows yet?


----------



## knarrly (Dec 21, 2004)

crx said:


> I hate when companies revamp their lineup each year so drastically that they hang out their dealers with product that they have to clearance to move.....the one thing with Mathews is that you can count on the bow the dealer bought this year will still more than likely be in the catalog next year at least so I can still hope to sale it without putting it at cost or under cost because the company changed every bow and name in their lineup. I have worked in two Mathews shops and it really helps you sale that 8 thousand dollars worth of bows that you might have after January 1st if that model is at least in the catalog....peopledon't like buying new bows that have been discontinued....


Like i said not a Mathews fan but their business model is very realistic. They could easily spend a little more time on a target bow but that market is so small that it is understandable. I like PSE's use of different length risers with the same limbs, very flexible and the 3 basic cam sizes allow many different dl, they have a everything from 30 to 40 ata and many different lengths inbetween so there is something for almost all preferences

Hoyt is probably the gold standard of manufacturing but one of the worst offenders in small cosmetic changes too a basic design is the 32 and 34 ata hunting bows the alphamax,crx,spyder,faktor (know there were a couple more models in there but don't remember their names) are almost the same bows with very small tweaks in dfc and cosmetics


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

4IDARCHER said:


> Any actual photos of these bows yet?


Bows will not be on the Mathews website and I heard from my friend that is a Mathews dealer that they will hit the shops middle of next month. I might be a couple of weeks before anyone can see them from what it sounds like.


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

ncsurveyor said:


> I think they started downhill fast when they went to those hideous risers. Do you guys remember how slim and sleak their risers and the bows in general used to be? Remember the Switchback and LX. Those were fine bows and these bash threads didn't exist back then. Good lord, now look at their bows! They look like a cross between a boat anchor and waffle iron! I seriously can't stand to look at them! They used to make a fine shooting machine but now, in my opinion they belong in Walmart.



Actually these threads did in fact exist back then. Nothing has changed. When the Switchback came out the bashers said it was junk and Mathews hasn't made a decent bow since the MQ-1. Another good one was they painted themselves into a corner with the single cam which makes it impossible to make a dual cam bow and they'll be out of business within a few years because their sales numbers are dropping rapidly. 

It's comical from the standpoint that there's so much misinformation, insecurity and exaggerating done. It's sad that we, as archers, should be supporting one another instead of tearing into each other. We really get enough of that from the antis.


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

vince71969 said:


> Actually these threads did in fact exist back then. Nothing has changed. When the Switchback came out the bashers said it was junk and Mathews hasn't made a decent bow since the MQ-1. Another good one was they painted themselves into a corner with the single cam which makes it impossible to make a dual cam bow and they'll be out of business within a few years because their sales numbers are dropping rapidly.
> 
> It's comical from the standpoint that there's so much misinformation, insecurity and exaggerating done. *It's sad that we, as archers, should be supporting one another instead of tearing into each other. We really get enough of that from the antis*.


Absofrigginlutely!


----------



## nograss (Jan 19, 2014)

I would love to see one offered in a 31 inch draw. Or does Mathews still hate tall gangly archers.


----------



## rfcolejr (Sep 4, 2013)

Dabo72 said:


> Oh the haters are jealous again. Hahaha


Hahaha. You are correct there!


----------



## bownazi (Mar 8, 2009)

noassnograss said:


> I would love to see one offered in a 31 inch draw. Or does Mathews still hate tall gangly archers.


One of what?....If you read the thread you will notice that the X not only comes in 31'' DL...it comes 75-80 & 85% letoff

They also still make the MR8 & Z9

Hope this helps


----------



## bownazi (Mar 8, 2009)

FYI

I wanted to clarify information on the 2 new bows and the new “Rock Mods”. The Chill X is the only bow that comes standard with the new Rock Mods and is available in either 85% or 75%. The Chill SDX comes with the standard Chill mods.








bownazi said:


> No pics
> 
> X-24-31''DL 50-60-70lb
> 
> ...


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

What are Rock Mods exactly? Do they just give it a more solid back wall?


----------



## DeAdEye15 (Sep 28, 2013)

Mathews entire lineup will be- Chill, ChillR, ChillX, ChillSD, Creed, CreedXS, CreedXXS, and CreedXXXS for 2015!


----------



## DeAdEye15 (Sep 28, 2013)

Can't wait to shoot that 24 inch ATA CreedXXXS next year! I may even settle for the 26 inch ATA CreedXXS.


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

DeAdEye15 said:


> Can't wait to shoot that 24 inch ATA CreedXXXS next year! I may even settle for the 26 inch ATA CreedXXS.


Maybe they'll make a bow with a Chinese carbon riser and charge $1400 for it.


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

DeAdEye15 said:


> Can't wait to shoot that 24 inch ATA CreedXXXS next year! I may even settle for the 26 inch ATA CreedXXS.


LOL you can't handle the XXXS !!


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Never let it be said that Mathews does not listen to their customers.

Many of these new features that will be available in the near future, have been discussed, dissected and kicked around in this very forum. The input for these ideas comes from the various Mathews board members, from the older than dirt member to newbies and those just thinking about purchasing a Mathews.

Hats off to "Mathews engineering" for making customer ideas become reality...and a thank you to "Mathews management" for listening to their valued customers.

One last thing...Mathews, Made in America


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

Damn , you guys are still hating on bows that have not even come out yet? I mean it's not like Mathews has had limb issues for almost it's entire existence , or that they let Chinese sweat shops design and build their flag ship bows , or that you need a Phd in shims to get them to tune correctly. 

Just goes to show that when you're the top dog in the business you will have the most haters. Hate on Haters!!!!!!


----------



## Peter K (Jan 27, 2014)

Yup, at least the Creed XXXS won't have Chinese made limbs that the finish comes off of. Oh yeah, it won't cost 1400 bucks either! I just don't get it why people don't have anything better to do then complain about a product that isn't even out yet.


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

RuntCX2 said:


> It'll probably end up pulling more like 29.5-¾, aint that what their known for ? How many women pull a 29 inch draw..


 Actually, several Bow Shops have posted on AT that the draw length of Mathews Bows that they have measure are no longer than other Brands.


----------



## crx (Apr 14, 2012)

in the last few years I have shot four 29 inch Hoyts....two 29 inch Mathews.....a 29 inch PSe and the only bow that was different was an Energy 35...had to go to a 29.5 inch draw on it....all of this crap is overexxagerated.....there isn't that much fluctuation in draw from brand to brand


----------



## Dabo72 (Jul 1, 2008)

My dealer told me he will get one of each in mid May and the rest of his orders, which will be for sale, in mid to late June.


----------



## Anton Chigurh (May 26, 2011)

Does anyone know what the Chill X will weigh?


----------



## crx (Apr 14, 2012)

yes...dealers will get demos in Mid May......first bows will roll in in June


----------



## Bowhunter_25 (Oct 18, 2013)

Will they still drop a release out in November?


----------



## southerniowa (Mar 18, 2013)

hidden danger said:


> Damn , you guys are still hating on bows that have not even come out yet? I mean it's not like Mathews has had limb issues for almost it's entire existence , or that they let Chinese sweat shops design and build their flag ship bows , or that you need a Phd in shims to get them to tune correctly.
> 
> Just goes to show that when you're the top dog in the business you will have the most haters. Hate on Haters!!!!!!


lol, I literally laughed for a good 2 or 3 minutes after reading this…. PHD in shims HAHA


----------



## Dartonman (Sep 9, 2002)

I'll second the phd in shims laugh...been to that school myself

Wondering if a company is doing so wonderful....why release a new model mid year? Seems like it might be more of a desperation thing


----------



## namozine (Mar 15, 2013)

I guess Bowtech must be desperate too... they've got a new one coming out next month...


----------



## Dartonman (Sep 9, 2002)

ummm....thanks for the update?


----------



## Anton Chigurh (May 26, 2011)

I have been thinking about replacing my MR7, and have been lusting after the Prime Alloy and Elite Energy 35 and their solid back walls. I spend a lot of time in the back country every fall chasing elk so the weight of my bow matters to me, and the only thing stopping me from buying one of the two new bows is that they don't provide any weigh savings over my MR7. I am 6'4", so 33"+ ATA is important to me.

If the Chill X provides a smooth draw cycle, solid back wall, and is lightweight it might be my next bow...


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

Anton Chigurh said:


> I have been thinking about replacing my MR7, and have been lusting after the Prime Alloy and Elite Energy 35 and their solid back walls. I spend a lot of time in the back country every fall chasing elk so the weight of my bow matters to me, and the only thing stopping me from buying one of the two new bows is that they don't provide any weigh savings over my MR7. I am 6'4", so 33"+ ATA is important to me.
> 
> If the Chill X provides a smooth draw cycle, solid back wall, and is lightweight it might be my next bow...


The chillR is a half pound lighter than your mr7, not to mention alot faster as well. My chillr is 25 fps faster than my mr7.


----------



## Anton Chigurh (May 26, 2011)

Yep, I might consider the Chill R as well if there is an option for a solid back wall.


----------



## 0zarks2 (Feb 9, 2007)

I see the chillX has rock mods with 75% or 85%........is there a standard 80% offered? Very interested in that bow.


----------



## clarkdeer (Dec 21, 2010)

Looks like 75 or 85 only. Here is a chart I got from the Mathews forum. 

https://0347f78499dbffa2d06c-6b5498...ads/2014/04/RockCamChart-41346.jpg?1344565495


----------



## rfcolejr (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks for the chart Clarkdeer. Can't wait to try them on my chill r .


----------



## azanta (Dec 22, 2013)

http://mathewsinc.com/product/conquest-triumph/


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

azanta said:


> http://mathewsinc.com/product/conquest-triumph/


is that a new release? im not a mathews guy.

325 ibo, maybe with a dryfire...lol
single cam.....yuk!
waffle riser....yuk
heavy
big grip.....super yuk
Price.....1299.00.......why?

I like the bottom of specs you cant see in the grass..........All specifications are approximate......LMAO


----------



## tmf (Apr 6, 2012)

0zarks2 said:


> I see the chillX has rock mods with 75% or 85%........is there a standard 80% offered? Very interested in that bow.


the original chill mods will work on that bow if someone wants 80%


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

Miked989 said:


> is that a new release? im not a mathews guy.
> 
> 325 ibo, maybe with a dryfire...lol
> single cam.....yuk!
> ...


Nope, it's old and discontinued


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

I plain hate the Mathews brand and product. I have shot every bow make and model over the last 10 years. I stay with a company until something better comes out or the stop making the type of bow I like. I will say this, however...if there is a 35" ATA Dually coming out at 75% letoff with limb stops and a 7" BH I am all in. I'll drop my E35 today for that bow. If it happens. I am no fanboy, I'm a fan of the best bow. With the focus grip the bow being billed sounds amazing. We need more manufacturers going back to modular bows with lower letoff and longer ATA and BH. I hope this trend continues...I'm tired of scouring the classified for 2005 Bowtechs...


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

stillern said:


> I plain hate the Mathews brand and product. I have shot every bow make and model over the last 10 years. I stay with a company until something better comes out or the stop making the type of bow I like. I will say this, however...if there is a 35" ATA Dually coming out at 75% letoff with limb stops and a 7" BH I am all in. I'll drop my E35 today for that bow. If it happens. I am no fanboy, I'm a fan of the best bow. With the focus grip the bow being billed sounds amazing. We need more manufacturers going back to modular bows with lower letoff and longer ATA and BH. I hope this trend continues...I'm tired of scouring the classified for 2005 Bowtechs...


The new bows still have cable stops, but the wall will be harder than previous models, or so I have been informed.


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

sneak1413 said:


> The new bows still have cable stops, but the wall will be harder than previous models, or so I have been informed.


Ugh .. so just more marketing .. that is more Mathews .. I'm out


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

stillern said:


> Ugh .. so just more marketing .. that is more Mathews .. I'm out


You may want to wait until you actually see and draw one before you are out, my guess is they wouldn't call it "rock solid" if it wasn't.

I heard from a fella's sister's cousin who was eating a hot dog at the Paris ASA that it was the real deal. Ok, maybe he wasn't eating a hotdog, but I swore to not mention his name.

When I told him I was going to have my MR6 tuned up for a 3D bow he said "don't bother, I've seen the ChillX and you'll want one. It's everything you want in a 3D bow." 

I won't describe the design because he pinky swore me, but it sounds like Mathews listened to our wants, wishes, and complaints and answered.

I personally am excited to see something mid-year and look forward to putting on through it's paces...


----------



## TeamRealTree (Aug 21, 2012)

stillern said:


> Ugh .. so just more marketing .. that is more Mathews .. I'm out


Cool Story Bro
oh and how much does this make you feel "ugh" take a walk lol


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

rattlinman said:


> You may want to wait until you actually see and draw one before you are out, my guess is they wouldn't call it "rock solid" if it wasn't.
> 
> I heard from a fella's sister's cousin who was eating a hot dog at the Paris ASA that it was the real deal. Ok, maybe he wasn't eating a hotdog, but I swore to not mention his name.
> 
> ...


I'll shoot it. Don't see what you could do with mods to compete with a limb stop .. disappointed to hear it won't have them.


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

I used to think mathews fanboys were bad, you haters are pathetic. I didn't care for mathews because
they cram the 30" bows down our throats, now they have a 33" and a 35" coming. I am actually excited.


----------



## MX9799 (Oct 10, 2010)

pabuck said:


> The chillR is a half pound lighter than your mr7, not to mention alot faster as well. My chillr is 25 fps faster than my mr7.


The MR7 is 344 fps with a 7" brace. The ChillR is 342 with a 6-1/8" brace. The MR7 is faster. If you're shooting the same arrow with both bows set to the same DL and DW, there is no way your ChillR is 25 fps faster than your MR7, unless maybe your MR7 is missing a limb or something....


----------



## milesthehunta (Oct 2, 2013)

bye bye moeny


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

stillern said:


> I'll shoot it. Don't see what you could do with mods to compete with a limb stop .. disappointed to hear it won't have them.


Glad to see you at least have an open mind and will shoot it. We'll have to be patient and see how it feels. Hoyts seem to have a pretty solid wall without limb stops, so do the new Bowtechs.

Besides, there are good and bad qualities that come with limb stops...I actually would be disappointed if it had them. Been there with Elite, then Strother and they weren't my cup of tea. :thumbs_up


----------



## bownazi (Mar 8, 2009)

MX9799 said:


> The MR7 is 344 fps with a 7" brace. The ChillR is 342 with a 6-1/8" brace. The MR7 is faster. If you're shooting the same arrow with both bows set to the same DL and DW, there is no way your ChillR is 25 fps faster than your MR7, unless maybe your MR7 is missing a limb or something....


The testing that I did showed the ChillR was 12 fps faster then the MR7 @ 28/60 lb ....both bows were 70lb bows set at 60 and both had 4 limbs on them... lol


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

I've owned a MR7 and have a ChillR now and my ChillR is faster..same set up same arrow..


----------



## djm029 (Nov 5, 2012)

Again another thread thats completely off topic


----------



## rezzen6.5killer (Jan 25, 2010)

rodney482 said:


> Is this their 2015 line?


yeah because Athens bows are such a cut above just another two trac binary that you could buy in 05


----------



## bigrobc (Aug 10, 2011)

stillern said:


> I plain hate the Mathews brand and product. I have shot every bow make and model over the last 10 years. I stay with a company until something better comes out or the stop making the type of bow I like. I will say this, however...if there is a 35" ATA Dually coming out at 75% letoff with limb stops and a 7" BH I am all in. I'll drop my E35 today for that bow. If it happens. I am no fanboy, I'm a fan of the best bow. With the focus grip the bow being billed sounds amazing. We need more manufacturers going back to modular bows with lower letoff and longer ATA and BH. I hope this trend continues...I'm tired of scouring the classified for 2005 Bowtechs...


I wouldn't shoot a brand I hate lol. U prob would have negative things to say no matter how the new bows shot. Typical AT'er


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

bigrobc said:


> I wouldn't shoot a brand I hate lol. U prob would have negative things to say no matter how the new bows shot. Typical AT'er


Go sod yourself lol. Typical Fanboy. If I like the bow I'll buy it and eat my words, I love a good product .. I don't care who its made by. If I think it sucks I'll tell you that too. Typical Mathews fan.


----------



## bigrobc (Aug 10, 2011)

stillern said:


> Go sod yourself lol. Typical Fanboy. If I like the bow I'll buy it and eat my words, I love a good product .. I don't care who its made by. If I think it sucks I'll tell you that too. Typical Mathews fan.



Didn't u say u hate mathews products ??? Lol how do u know what I shoot?


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

I hate current Mathew offerings and the fact that they've managed to sell garbage for years with brand name. I am intrigued by the possibility of the new "hypothetical" McPherson offerings .. because of specs and specs alone. That's all I ever decide off of. Bringing back data 35+, BH 7+ and let off sub a ridiculous 80%+ .. I'm all for that.

I shoot Elite now. Before that Bow tech. Both before you saw them anywhere near a 3D course and were met with: what's that? Bow tech jumped the shark chasing the $ behind downright ridiculous industry trends like short data. I'll go wherever the specs are.


----------



## bigrobc (Aug 10, 2011)

I hear ya. I wouldn't call anything mathews puts out garbage though. And for me I like a 30" bow. Never shot one longer than 32 actually. I hope they do come out w some longer ata's that's what all the Mathew people have been wanting for a while now.


----------



## MX9799 (Oct 10, 2010)

bownazi said:


> The testing that I did showed the ChillR was 12 fps faster then the MR7 @ 28/60 lb ....both bows were 70lb bows set at 60 and both had 4 limbs on them... lol


Wow!!! Seems like some IBO numbers were severely inflated at one point in time. Either that or the ChillR is extremely hot at 28/60. Do you think it may have had anything to do with the bows being turned in from 70, seeing as how the ChillR has the different limbs? Just curious...


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

Any pics of the chillX ?


----------



## Bowhunter_25 (Oct 18, 2013)

MX9799 said:


> Wow!!! Seems like some IBO numbers were severely inflated at one point in time. Either that or the ChillR is extremely hot at 28/60. Do you think it may have had anything to do with the bows being turned in from 70, seeing as how the ChillR has the different limbs? Just curious...


I am getting similar numbers in regards to my Chill R I am about 9-12fps over ibo speed with a 420 grn arrow. Which is strange because with a 368grn arrow my speed was right at ibo. So the efficiency in this bow is spectacular. Can't wait to try some rock mods on it.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

I gave a critique about the chillr being one of the top bows except for the soft/spongy backwall. Was told I was stupid by a Mathews fan of course. I guess even Mathews thought so


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

OK maybe they are just a repackaged bow but I have shot some of their bows and thought they shoot pretty well . But I just can't get past that riser! I would be out in the Mountains and would look down at that riser and next thing you know my stomach would start rumbling and that craving for Waffles would distract me and I would likely miss seeing the critter of a life time! Nope for myself I don't want a bow that makes me hungry lol.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 5, 2005)

rezzen6.5killer said:


> yeah because Athens bows are such a cut above just another two trac binary that you could buy in 05


LOL. Sometimes the truth hurts.


----------



## azanta (Dec 22, 2013)

Originally Posted by Miked989 
is that a new release? im not a mathews guy.

325 ibo, maybe with a dryfire...lol
single cam.....yuk!
waffle riser....yuk
heavy
big grip.....super yuk
Price.....1299.00.......why?

I like the bottom of specs you cant see in the grass..........All specifications are approximate......LMAO
Nope, it's old and discontinued

It is new and not released yet
This bow will be released in next two weeks
http://mathewsinc.com/product/conquest-triumph/


----------



## String_Cheese (Aug 3, 2010)

Pics?


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Are they actually releasing a new version of a bow that was discontinued and was made in 2009?


----------



## nograss (Jan 19, 2014)

With everyone so obsessed with speed, I think the dual cam bows will be more a part of Mathews future that their Solocam. Chill X 35 ata and 7 in. BH sounds great. I hope it goes to a 31 inch draw or it will be just another bow that I cant shoot.


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

noassnograss said:


> With everyone so obsessed with speed, I think the dual cam bows will be more a part of Mathews future that their Solocam. Chill X 35 ata and 7 in. BH sounds great. I hope it goes to a 31 inch draw or it will be just another bow that I cant shoot.


the X goes to 31" draw.


----------



## Vegeman (Jan 9, 2014)

Seems like all the haters are a wee bit scared. Scared that Mathews will pump out a bow that will leave their current set-up in the dust. Just think about it. A company which has been 'hibernating' for a while, coming out with an industry changing, ass-whooping piece of technology. Oooooooh.  Its a 4 week wait until you'll find out if its worth dumping your Carbon Spyder Turbo's and Elite 35's. Muahaha. 

Great seeing such a large bunch of middle aged men arguing over "toys" on the internet. So cool !


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

Vegeman said:


> Seems like all the haters are a wee bit scared. Scared that Mathews will pump out a bow that will leave their current set-up in the dust. Just think about it. *A company which has been 'hibernating' for a while, coming out with an industry changing, ass-whooping piece of technology*. Oooooooh.  Its a 4 week wait until you'll find out if its worth dumping your Carbon Spyder Turbo's and Elite 35's. Muahaha.
> 
> Great seeing such a large bunch of middle aged men arguing over "toys" on the internet. So cool !


That is a bold statement for "Desperate time calls for desperate measure".


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Vegeman said:


> Seems like all the haters are a wee bit scared. Scared that Mathews will pump out a bow that will leave their current set-up in the dust. Just think about it. A company which has been 'hibernating' for a while, coming out with an industry changing, ass-whooping piece of technology. Oooooooh.  Its a 4 week wait until you'll find out if its worth dumping your Carbon Spyder Turbo's and Elite 35's. Muahaha.
> 
> Great seeing such a large bunch of middle aged men arguing over "toys" on the internet. So cool !


Awesome statement!!! :thumbs_up

don't forget, my Dad can beat up anyone's Dad if they are shooting a E35!!


----------



## LAXJ (Apr 22, 2011)

mongopino915 said:


> That is a bold statement for "Desperate time calls for desperate measure".


I think its funny that people believe it is desperate times for Mathews because you(general Mathews hater) didnt buy one this year. Overall sales might be down, but where I live Mathews still out sales all other brands by a long shot. If they are selling bows, I don't see how they are in desperate times. No..... Im not a Mathews fan boy or shooter. I have shot their bows and seem to like them for the most part, but have been shooting Hoyt for awhile.


----------



## FlyfishPA (May 31, 2007)

It won't be long before the noise of E35's hitting the swap shop becomes a steady roar.

Good for those who want an E35, however. It's also a very good bow, but people have short attention spans.


----------



## runnningonempty (Dec 17, 2013)

WOW!!!!...You do realize that if they did disappear The the Beloved HYPE I mean HOYT would overcharge even more for their China bows..Competition is good for the consumer.


----------



## herd97 (Sep 13, 2005)

Best company for selling the same bows over and over and over....


----------



## KY Grant (Feb 15, 2012)

Would love to see a 33" solo cam come out but until then I'll be sticking with my Experience


----------



## crx (Apr 14, 2012)

preview bows should be at the shops in about 10-12 days


----------



## mathews86 (Mar 31, 2009)

They will be released on May 14th that's what what my sponsor said


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

I will stick with my Chill R for now....although the 35" ATA of the X will be tempting. I did, however, order a set of Rock Mods last Friday.


----------



## 30xallday (May 9, 2013)

so they are legitimately not going to release a pic of these bows? I mean its probably going to be EXACTLY the same as the chillR with a 2" longer riser but still...


----------



## Neophyte2 (Dec 20, 2012)

BEAR FOOT said:


> they also released rock mods for the chill series bows that give you a better back wall.
> 
> 75%
> 
> 85%



If the let-off is more than 80% it's not legal for hunting in Colorado according to the 2014 CP&W brochure. Seems sorta silly as a 35# dw (legal min) at 80% let-off you are holding 7 pounds and you are legal. A 60# dw at 85% let-off and holding 9# is not.


----------



## Perentie (Jan 8, 2014)

Neophyte2 said:


> If the let-off is more than 80% it's not legal for hunting in Colorado according to the 2014 CP&W brochure. Seems sorta silly as a 35# dw (legal min) at 80% let-off you are holding 7 pounds and you are legal. A 60# dw at 85% let-off and holding 9# is not.



They seriously have those kinds of regulations in CO?


----------



## Neophyte2 (Dec 20, 2012)

herd97 said:


> Best company for selling the same bows over and over and over....


this is old hat, come out with something new instead of just spitting out the same trite crap...


----------



## Neophyte2 (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes, on page 12 of the 2014 release.



Perentie said:


> They seriously have those kinds of regulations in CO?


----------



## Perentie (Jan 8, 2014)

Neophyte2 said:


> Yes, on page 12 of the 2014 release.



Egads, that almost makes the WA regulations look less /derp


----------



## HANGum HIGH (Mar 9, 2007)

herd97 said:


> Best company for selling the same bows over and over and over....


And bowtech doesn't do that???? How about Hoyt? You must be blind!


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Mathews hasn't had a bow in years that interested me in the least. I have always said that if they made a 35" version of the Monster, MR or Chill platform I would be interested.

I will shoot one for sure at my local shop. I have never owned a Mathews but would like to simply support the local Mathews dealer who is a friend but I never have as I haven't cared for any of their previous models. I am interested in this bow for sure. :teeth:


----------



## Tenpoint55 (Mar 18, 2007)

BEAR FOOT said:


> 35" monster chill x
> 
> and a 30" sd chill


Wish they would come out with a 32 in ATA creed.


----------



## Giger (Feb 24, 2009)

Neophyte2 said:


> this is old hat, come out with something new instead of just spitting out the same trite crap...


What a great quote that should be aimed at Mathews.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

So the chill x is the big target bow that's going to replace apex 8 and the con 4 and the prestige & and apex 7 I guess I need to sell my two mr8 8 two con 4


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

All the bickering on this site baffles me.


----------



## BIP (Apr 30, 2013)

KY Grant said:


> Would love to see a 33" solo cam come out but until then I'll be sticking with my Experience


Check out Xpedition's single cam bows...they are 34" ATA though


----------



## crx (Apr 14, 2012)

the Chill X is a bow that fills a hole in the Mathews lineup between 33 and 37 inches.....in the press release it states "3D/Hunting bow". Thats what it is intended for and anything else you might want to do with it....


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

when we going to see some pics.of this said bow.


----------



## DanielR15 (Aug 3, 2006)

Any one seen a Chill X yet?


----------



## Smeagol (Apr 18, 2006)

DanielR15 said:


> Any one seen a Chill X yet?


Mathews web site now has the bows listed.


----------



## Dabo72 (Jul 1, 2008)

DanielR15 said:


> Any one seen a Chill X yet?


Yep. I like it


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't care if it's marketed as a womens bow.....I like the Chillsdx 

Perhaps it would help bring out my feminine side


----------



## DenCMSC (Jul 30, 2007)

ClintRhodes said:


> I don't care if it's marketed as a womens bow.....I like the Chillsdx
> 
> Perhaps it would help bring out my feminine side


I, too, like the specs on the SDX.....woman's bow, my eye...short draw heaven....(assuming, of course, it draws and shoots as nice as the Chill R with the added bonus of a solid back wall....)


----------



## ecookiemonster7 (Dec 2, 2012)

The video product review is on Bowhunting.com


----------



## bownazi (Mar 8, 2009)

ClintRhodes said:


> I don't care if it's marketed as a womens bow.....I like the Chillsdx
> 
> Perhaps it would help bring out my feminine side



It comes in camo & black netural


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

bownazi said:


> It comes in camo & black netural


Oh I know.....but it looks like they're marketing it as a women's bow on their site.

I also didn't see any mention of Rock Mods on their site....unless I just missed it. I assume this will be an option?


----------



## bownazi (Mar 8, 2009)

ClintRhodes said:


> Oh I know.....but it looks like they're marketing it as a women's bow on their site.
> 
> I also didn't see any mention of Rock Mods on their site....unless I just missed it. I assume this will be an option?



X comes standard with both 85 & 75% Rock mods ITB..................SDX comes out of the box with standard Chill/R mods


----------



## bownazi (Mar 8, 2009)

bownazi said:


> X comes standard with both 85 & 75% Rock mods ITB..................SDX comes out of the box with standard Chill/R mods


oops.... X comes with RM standard in either 75 or 85% but not both ITB...only our demo pkg comes with both


----------



## crx (Apr 14, 2012)

just spent an hour shooting it......smooooooth draw ......very very smooth transition to let off......rock hard wall...similar to the Elite wall.....no budge in the wall at all...solid.....slick on release and quiet......


----------



## acarter64 (May 22, 2014)

does anyone know if you can put the Rock Mods on the Chill SDX? That way, if I want a hard back wall, I can get it?


----------



## hoffers (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes you can


----------



## acarter64 (May 22, 2014)

That's fabulous! I think that would be awesome.. I tried the Elite Spirit and it has a really hard back wall and I like it, but I just like the Mathews SDX more, as long as I can still get that rock hard wall. Does anybody know if I will need the 75% or the 85%. I still like the higher let-off, I think...


----------



## clarkdeer (Dec 21, 2010)

U can get either. More let off with the 85, a little more speed with the 75.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I skipped over all the posts here but I would be interested in trying out the Monster Chill X......I think that's the name. Anyway, a 35" bow is at the bottom of my ATA limit on bows and if its quieter and more vibe free than the Switchback, I would be amiss if I didn't try one out.......In fact, I would be losing out as for as my thinking and remembrance goes......


----------



## hoffers (Sep 30, 2013)

I picked mine up Friday. Shoots and holds better than I thought it would.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Smeagol said:


> Mathews web site now has the bows listed.


Hey man, where have you been? Course its been a spell since I was on the Elite forum. Are you now a Mathews fan?


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

hoffers said:


> I picked mine up Friday. Shoots and holds better than I thought it would.


That is a good looking bow, a keeper for sure. I'd love to try one!


----------

